# The Golf Thread 2009



## riverc0il (Mar 17, 2009)

Someone had to do it eventually :wink:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 17, 2009)

So, why not you be the proud A Hole  :lol:   

um.....March 17th........


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 17, 2009)

Much as I love snow, winter has gotten a little old as of late. Looking forward to some warmer weather, green grass, no ice on the sidewalk, and yes, golf! Won't impact my skiing as I am a mid-week twilight rates only type of golfer and almost always ski on the weekends. No interest in golf/ski same day either. If I can ski, I am skiing all day until it hurts during the spring!

Entering my second season, I am doing so having done lots of reading up over the winter. Understanding many things a lot better including how to practice most effectively, course strategy, how clubs interact with the ball, and swing mechanics. You can only learn so much from a book, but I feel I filled in a lot of gaps. Most especially, I had a MAJOR grip issue that I could fix in doors very quickly.

Just made a small purchase on some "essentials" including a pair of golf shoes. Never thought I would be caught dead in golf shoes, but I wrecked a pair of sneakers last season. And walking a course in wet sneakers sucks. So two year water proof guarantee for nice leather shoes was well worth the clearance price. New gloves as well. And a new 64* wedge (I had been thinking about it last season but Pelz convinced me  ). Not bad for a double digit price tag shipped. Still need to decide if I like mid-sized or jumbo grips better and re-grip my clubs, many of which are regular size and uncomfortably small.

Goals for this season include breaking 100 (or 50 on 9), straightening out my slice, and becoming more consistent. First order of business is going to be establishing distances with all my irons at the range (perhaps getting a range membership if the price is cheap enough). And finally taking some lessons, which I think is the only thing that will get the slice and push under control. Should be a great season... once the 3' of snow on the courses finally melts.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 17, 2009)

My Dad has been playing golf pretty regularly....down in Deleware when we had snow on the ground and recently at local courses.  I have yet to hit a ball but will soon..for this summer, I want a new driver..I tee off with a 12 degree 2 wood which is great but I want something with a little less loft..for more distance..It's such a big tradeoff..with 12 degrees of loft, I have a much better chance at booting the ball up but I lose distance with too much loft.  I'd like to break 80 on a legit course..not a par 64 farm course..I'd also like to really try to not follow up a bad shot with another bad shot..holes like that turn round where I am on pace to break 90 into rounds where I stop keeping score out of frustration.  I also want to avoid saying I'm Never Playing Golf Again after a bad round...golf is a four letter word but a great shot, hole, round makes it all worthwhile..OK..now back to 6 more weeks of east coast skiing..


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 17, 2009)

I'll get back into golf when I retire and have the time to do it 2-3 days a week.  I used to play quite a bit during High School through College and a couple of years after.  I was never great, but would shoot in the 95 to 105 range consistently.  Never broke 90, low round for 9 was a 41.....followed by a 58 on the back :lol:   

Golf is a game I need to play often in order to enjoy it.  Skiing is the same way, but to a lesser extent.  If I couldn't get out at least ten days a season, it's unlikely I'd go at all.  I have fairly high expectations for myself with athletic pursuits.  I don't need to be the best on the hill, course...etc, but I do need to participate at a high level for me.  Skiing I can accomplish that by just getting out 15 days and being in decent shape.  Golf takes a much greater commitment / practice to maintain your skill set.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I want a new driver..I tee off with a 12 degree 2 wood which is great but I want something with a little less loft..for more distance..It's such a big tradeoff..with 12 degrees of loft, I have a much better chance at booting the ball up but I lose distance with too much loft.


I read some books by Tom Wishon recently. Wishon had some interesting statistics and data  showing that with a swing speed less than 100 MPH that a 13 degree driver went the furthest. As I recall, Wishon argues that speeds less than 100 MPH can not capitalize on the benefits of less loft and actually result in slightly shorter drives with a higher percent chance of an off hit. Definitely makes me want to get on a launch monitor sometime this season once I dial in my swing a big more. Also interested in trying a higher lofted driver compared to my current 10.5*. Though, I see the driver as a useless club until I fix my slice, which is only an issue with the woods in my bag.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 17, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I read some books by Tom Wishon recently. Wishon had some interesting statistics and data  showing that with a swing speed less than 100 MPH that a 13 degree driver went the furthest. As I recall, Wishon argues that speeds less than 100 MPH can not capitalize on the benefits of less loft and actually result in slightly shorter drives with a higher percent chance of an off hit. Definitely makes me want to get on a launch monitor sometime this season once I dial in my swing a big more. Also interested in trying a higher lofted driver compared to my current 10.5*. Though, I see the driver as a useless club until I fix my slice, which is only an issue with the woods in my bag.



I have no idea what my swing speed is..I know they sell a device to test it..I know that for an average golfer..more than 60 percent of all shots are less than 100 yards..drive for show..putt for dough..when I was a newer golfer..I used to tee off with 5-irons..then 3-irons and then a 3 wood..my 12 degree has been what I have been using for 5 years and it's been great..the head popped off once but I had it repaired..my putter looks like it was stolen from a mini golf course but it works well for me..I want to keep putting stats this year..I practice putting in my apartment year round..when I vacuum it runs a little fast on the lint meter..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 17, 2009)

Steve good luck with the  64* wedge -- have one  that i now hardly ever use now 
 I found it too much of an all or nothing club . I 'll open up my 56* or 60 * wedges and seem to get more consistent results , but hey give it a shot .

I play 3 -4 times a week  for 6 months a year  so get about 75 rounds a season , This is my fifth year and my handicap is 15 which i'd like to lower this year . At 65 years old my swing speed is now in the low 90's so i'm not going to seeing many tee shots over 240 -250   so i aim for consistency and use course management . I do however luv my  Nike  #1 hybrid which i got late August  08 . I ts  a go to club  for long second shots on par 5 's or use off the tee  on some shorter par 4's 

I  also  want to break 80  this year  after having several rounds last season in the 81-83 range, so it's just a matter of trying to remain relaxed yet focused 


Here's to a great up coming season  but hopefully not too soon


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 17, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Steve good luck with the  64* wedge -- have one  that i now hardly ever use now
> I found it too much of an all or nothing club . I 'll open up my 56* or 60 * wedges and seem to get more consistent results , but hey give it a shot .


I am still inconsistent with getting good shots by opening up clubs. But the bigger issue with my 56* and 60* is that they have high bounce and fat soles so they are the suck off tight lies. So it isn't just for lob shots, but more specifically for tight lies (when I actually find them!) and hard pan. Plus, Pelz convinced me that his 4 wedge x 3 swings method is ideal for having all yardages covered inside a 9I. So I think it will work for me.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 18, 2009)

i've almost given up on golf as anything other then an excuse to get out.  I used to shoot regularly in the 80's (NO MULLIGANS).  Last summer, playing with my dad, i shot a 121.  no freakin lie.  unless i take a lesson to figure out what is going on, i'm shot.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 18, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I read some books by Tom Wishon recently. Wishon had some interesting statistics and data  showing that with a swing speed less than 100 MPH that a 13 degree driver went the furthest. As I recall, Wishon argues that speeds less than 100 MPH can not capitalize on the benefits of less loft and actually result in slightly shorter drives with a higher percent chance of an off hit. Definitely makes me want to get on a launch monitor sometime this season once I dial in my swing a big more. Also interested in trying a higher lofted driver compared to my current 10.5*. Though, I see the driver as a useless club until I fix my slice, which is only an issue with the woods in my bag.



Wishon is practically a god in the club design world, right up there with say a Scotty Cameron for putters, a Bob Vokey for wedges and Roger Cleveland for just about any club!

Gotta agree with the loft/swing speed thing.  Pretty much 90% or so of the golfing population shouldn't have a driver less than 10 degrees(if even have a driver at all).  Some degree of variances based on "angle of attack" of the swing though, where someone with a flat approach to the ball can get away with less loft since that swing plane usually promotes contact on the way back up, and hence a realized higher amount of loft than the actual club, whereas someone with a steep angle of attack to the ball tends to deloft the club face at impact, and hence can benefit from a higher lofted club to allow for ideal launcg angle of the ball.

To add to the relevance of the gold thread 2009,  I sent in my check for my dues to the course I belong to today - now I just need it to dry out so I can hit some balls after work sooner or later


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 18, 2009)

I've gotten in 2 rounds s far this year...Sunday and yesterday---my club opened last friday and we're in ok shape. Still a lot of "snow bunkers" around and a lot of roped off mud, but hey, it's golf in March.

First skins game of the year was sunday---22 guys, $440.00 in money w/ only 2 skins out---I donated :wink:


----------



## tjf67 (Mar 18, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I have no idea what my swing speed is..I know they sell a device to test it..I know that for an average golfer..more than 60 percent of all shots are less than 100 yards..drive for show..putt for dough..when I was a newer golfer..I used to tee off with 5-irons..then 3-irons and then a 3 wood..my 12 degree has been what I have been using for 5 years and it's been great..the head popped off once but I had it repaired..my putter looks like it was stolen from a mini golf course but it works well for me..I want to keep putting stats this year..I practice putting in my apartment year round..when I vacuum it runs a little fast on the lint meter..



You can go to dicks and they have a launch monitor in the back they let you use.


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 24, 2009)

Totally showing off here - I was in China 2 weeks ago and my company host who does not play golf asked me if I would be willing to play with some client bigshots that had been requesting a golf outing.  My local guys couldn't get face-time with these Asian managers since they don't play golf!!  So I got in 18 on the Greg Norman course at Mission Hills GC in Shenzhen a week ago Thursday, in the humid and sticky jungle.  

A great day started out unbelieveably well - I somehow drained a 70-foot par putt on #1 and the 3 Chinese guys I was playing with thought I was Tiger Fkg Woods.  Of course I duffed my next drive into the weeds (my stellar winter golf game coming out), but it was a thrill.  

That's what comes of not playing the game - my boss's boss stays in the office while I play 18......sometimes life is good.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 24, 2009)

ChileMass said:


> Totally showing off here - I was in China 2 weeks ago and my company host who does not play golf asked me if I would be willing to play with some client bigshots that had been requesting a golf outing.  My local guys couldn't get face-time with these Asian managers since they don't play golf!!  So I got in 18 on the Greg Norman course at Mission Hills GC in Shenzhen a week ago Thursday, in the humid and sticky jungle.
> 
> A great day started out unbelieveably well - I somehow drained a 70-foot par putt on #1 and the 3 Chinese guys I was playing with thought I was Tiger Fkg Woods.  Of course I duffed my next drive into the weeds (my stellar winter golf game coming out), but it was a thrill.
> 
> That's what comes of not playing the game - my boss's boss stays in the office while I play 18......sometimes life is good.



Nice perk my man !!!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 24, 2009)

Some of my work mates have been telling me the last couple of days, 'This is it Johnny, season coming to an end' or 'Drove down to MA again, played 36'

Vicious yearly cycle we go through


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 24, 2009)

ChileMass said:


> Totally showing off here - I was in China 2 weeks ago and my company host who does not play golf asked me if I would be willing to play with some client bigshots that had been requesting a golf outing.  My local guys couldn't get face-time with these Asian managers since they don't play golf!!  So I got in 18 on the Greg Norman course at Mission Hills GC in Shenzhen a week ago Thursday, in the humid and sticky jungle.
> 
> A great day started out unbelieveably well - I somehow drained a 70-foot par putt on #1 and the 3 Chinese guys I was playing with thought I was Tiger Fkg Woods.  Of course I duffed my next drive into the weeds (my stellar winter golf game coming out), but it was a thrill.
> 
> That's what comes of not playing the game - my boss's boss stays in the office while I play 18......sometimes life is good.




awesome...70 foot putt..dang!!!!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 24, 2009)

ChileMass said:


> Totally showing off here - I was in China 2 weeks ago and my company host who does not play golf asked me if I would be willing to play with some client bigshots that had been requesting a golf outing.  My local guys couldn't get face-time with these Asian managers since they don't play golf!!  So I got in 18 on the Greg Norman course at Mission Hills GC in Shenzhen a week ago Thursday, in the humid and sticky jungle.
> 
> A great day started out unbelieveably well - I somehow drained a 70-foot par putt on #1 and the 3 Chinese guys I was playing with thought I was Tiger Fkg Woods.  Of course I duffed my next drive into the weeds (my stellar winter golf game coming out), but it was a thrill.
> 
> That's what comes of not playing the game - my boss's boss stays in the office while I play 18......sometimes life is good.





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> awesome...70 foot putt..dang!!!!



70 footer on the 1st hole!  Man I would have just walked right off the course and headed straight for the bar after that, since you know that there's just about no possible way for your round to go anywhere but down from there! :lol:


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Mar 24, 2009)

shot an 87 the other day i had 4 birdies in one round ive never done that before, i also had alot of doubles, remember golf is a 6inch wide fairway, figure it out!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 24, 2009)

Forgot to add this before, there's a new indoor driving range in the building I work in, you should see the people coming now getting ready for the season!


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 24, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Forgot to add this before, there's a new indoor driving range in the building I work in, you should see the people coming now getting ready for the season!


That in the Lincoln/Woodstock area? What's the name? Normally, I practice at the Sugar Shack in Thornton, but I wouldn't be opposed to driving up to your neck of the woods for some first swings of the year until the snow finally melts around here! Still 1-2' in Ashland.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 24, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> That in the Lincoln/Woodstock area? What's the name? Normally, I practice at the Sugar Shack in Thornton, but I wouldn't be opposed to driving up to your neck of the woods for some first swings of the year until the snow finally melts around here! Still 1-2' in Ashland.



It is called 'Elite Golf' and is in the same building as Century 21 Mountainside Realty and across the street from Rite Aid.  PM me when you would like to come up and I can probably get some passes as I know the owners.


----------



## gladerider (Mar 25, 2009)

4 rounds of weekend golf coming up in 4 weeks. but, i have not put my snowboard away, YET.


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 25, 2009)

drjeff said:


> 70 footer on the 1st hole!  Man I would have just walked right off the course and headed straight for the bar after that, since you know that there's just about no possible way for your round to go anywhere but down from there! :lol:



Possibly the longest putt I have ever made in my life.  And yes - I was ready to just say screw it and head to the bar........as you say, nowhere to go but down after that.....


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Mar 26, 2009)

ChileMass said:


> Possibly the longest putt I have ever made in my life.  And yes - I was ready to just say screw it and head to the bar........as you say, nowhere to go but down after that.....



  Was the putt actually on the green a 70foot putt is longer than alot of greens from one end to the other you will play, was the ball in the fringe just off the green or was it on the green the whole way? Just curious?


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 26, 2009)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Was the putt actually on the green a 70foot putt is longer than alot of greens from one end to the other you will play, was the ball in the fringe just off the green or was it on the green the whole way? Just curious?



I hit my drive about 200 yards on the left and duffed my approach another 130 yards in the middle of the fairway (hole was about 390 yds).  Tried to hit a soft 1/2 pitching wedge but knocked it way on the back of a long front/back green, and the putt was almost the whole length of the green.  Based on those first 3 shots, I had no business knocking this thing in.  The putt swung probably 4 feet from left to right up and then down a ridge to the hole.  You know when you make one of those, it's just luck.  You hit it towards the hole and it just goes in.  Good planning, good direction, better luck.


----------



## danny p (Mar 27, 2009)

I've golfed maybe 5 or 6 times in my life.  I started two summers ago and bought a set of clubs last summer (that got used twice!).  I need a one credit course for my degree so this summer I am taking a golf class!  Pretty psyched because I definately need some instruction and it will get me on the course at least two nights a week!  It will also be nice to have a semester where all I have to do is learn how to play golf.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 29, 2009)

Local hill closed yesterday (which I missed).  Besides a late season day or two in VT, I must sadly turn my focus to golf.  Just pulled the bag out of the basement today while storing the wife and kids skis (not mine).  While a lot around here have been playing for a few weeks, it seemed wrong with local bumps still to be had.  Finished October with some mediocre rounds down in NC, so I need to rebound and regenerate some golf love.  Driving range time.


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 30, 2009)

So who saw Tiger Woods win at Bay Hill yesterday?  The guy is a freak.  I'll say it - he is the best athlete of his generation.  Just another amazing Sunday comeback with a do-or-die birdie on the last hole.  

http://sports.espn.go.com/golf/news/story?id=4026124


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 30, 2009)

ChileMass said:


> So who saw Tiger Woods win at Bay Hill yesterday?  The guy is a freak.  I'll say it - he is the best athlete of his generation.  Just another amazing Sunday comeback with a do-or-die birdie on the last hole.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/golf/news/story?id=4026124




Wow Tigers numerous made putts down the stretch were great!!!!!  When Tiger took his hiatus, I hardly watched PGA golf but now it's exciting again..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 30, 2009)

ChileMass said:


> So who saw Tiger Woods win at Bay Hill yesterday?  The guy is a freak.  I'll say it - he is the best athlete of his generation.  Just another amazing Sunday comeback with a do-or-die birdie on the last hole.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/golf/news/story?id=4026124



Amazing finish -- Talk about a Laser Focus  and Ice water in the Veins !!!


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 30, 2009)

ChileMass said:


> So who saw Tiger Woods win at Bay Hill yesterday?  The guy is a freak.  I'll say it - he is the best athlete of his generation.  Just another amazing Sunday comeback with a do-or-die birdie on the last hole.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/golf/news/story?id=4026124


Never thought I would pay attention to pro golf. Even when I started playing the game myself. Tiger makes a boring game to follow rather exciting. Tiger may be the only pro athlete in USA pro sports that is truly a living legend.

I listened to the radio cast via pgatour.com for the final half dozen holes. Someone said that it was interesting watching that final round as the pressure should have been on Tiger being 5 strokes back. But the pressure was never on Tiger... even when he left the door open late in the round.

Best athlete of his generation? I think that is stretching it a bit as golf is a rather limited example of athletic prowess. But Tiger Woods is without a doubt the best competitor of his generation. Perhaps the best competitor in pro sports today.

Based on the comments of Tiger and commentators in the media, it seems like Tiger may be entering his strongest and best form of his career. Who can even imagine what the guy can accomplish if his swing is even better than it was before?


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 30, 2009)

Looking at how to approach playing this season. I really enjoyed last season being able to spread things around with twilight rates. I played six different courses last season, all within a 20 minute drive. Two within a two minute drive of my house. And I still have another half dozen courses I can play that I didn't hit last year within a half hour. So I figured I would keep spreading play around via twilight rates this season.

Ragged Mountain has a deal tempting me towards a one course approach. $450 season pass with a cart. Even cheaper without a cart and only $200 mid-week no cart. At just over a half hour drive, it is about 10 minutes further away than my existing favorite course but that would make for a cheap season even accounting for the extra gas. Any other membership in the area I would barely break even on and would completely restrict me to one course only whereas I wouldn't feel bad picking up some twilight rates at other places with a cheap season rate.

The catch of course. Construction is on going so who knows how that will play and Ragged is rumored to be a rather difficult course. Worst case, I just play from the ladies tees. I have no shame :lol: My plan is to play a round there when they first open and make the decision before the rates go up based on how I like the course.

I can't believe membership rates at most courses. Completely asinine. Especially considering how low twilight rates are. I hate playing on courses that are busy any ways so mid-week evening is where it is at. Would be nice to be able to play late night on a weekend when no twilight rates are available though, another perk.

You guys do memberships or spread things around paying per round?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 30, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Never thought I would pay attention to pro golf. Even when I started playing the game myself. Tiger makes a boring game to follow rather exciting. Tiger may be the only pro athlete in USA pro sports that is truly a living legend.
> 
> I listened to the radio cast via pgatour.com for the final half dozen holes. Someone said that it was interesting watching that final round as the pressure should have been on Tiger being 5 strokes back. But the pressure was never on Tiger... even when he left the door open late in the round.
> 
> ...



Riv, the really cool thing about Tiger, especially as YOU develop more of a feel for it, is how REGULARLY he does something AMAZING!  Not just ESPN highIight amazing, but the stuff that only someone who plays the game can realize how GOOD a shot it was. I seriously can't remember how many times when watching him I said to myself "that's the most incredible shot I've ever seen!"  and then a couple of months later I'm uttering the same words again!

Plus, when the pressure's on, he just doesn't miss a putt, and it seems like in those "must make" times, his "doesn't miss" range extends out to 20-25feet!  

Can't wait to see him in-person defend his US Open title this June


----------



## drjeff (Mar 30, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Looking at how to approach playing this season. I really enjoyed last season being able to spread things around with twilight rates. I played six different courses last season, all within a 20 minute drive. Two within a two minute drive of my house. And I still have another half dozen courses I can play that I didn't hit last year within a half hour. So I figured I would keep spreading play around via twilight rates this season.
> 
> Ragged Mountain has a deal tempting me towards a one course approach. $450 season pass with a cart. Even cheaper without a cart and only $200 mid-week no cart. At just over a half hour drive, it is about 10 minutes further away than my existing favorite course but that would make for a cheap season even accounting for the extra gas. Any other membership in the area I would barely break even on and would completely restrict me to one course only whereas I wouldn't feel bad picking up some twilight rates at other places with a cheap season rate.
> 
> ...



Ragged's Golf Course - If you get the membership there, you'll get both better and most likely frustrated by the end of the season.  Played there twice - first time, I seriously had no clue where I was going/where the MULTITUDE of hazards were on many of the holes, and as a result, I lost a bunch of balls and left a bit frustrated   Second time around(about 2 months after my 1st round there), much more enjoyable since I knew roughly where I was going and where atleast some of the hazards were.

Definately a course where you need to hit shots rather than just bomb away on many holes, or as I like to look at it, a course where you need to think strategy almost as much as you need to think technique.  By the end of the season, you're game will have improved dramatically.

Me personally, I play the majority of my rounds at the course that I belong to which is maybe 5 minutes from my office and 20 minutes from my house.  I'll probably play 80% of my total seasonal rounds there.  The other 20% tends to be filled with rounds at courses where I'm playing in a charity tournament or where I'm vacationing, or occassionally near the site of a BORING continuing education lecture


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Mar 31, 2009)

ChileMass said:


> So who saw Tiger Woods win at Bay Hill yesterday?  The guy is a freak.  I'll say it - he is the best athlete of his generation.  Just another amazing Sunday comeback with a do-or-die birdie on the last hole.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/golf/news/story?id=4026124



 I had tickets but it rained in the morning so i decided not too go, bad decision obviously i was there for last years, kinda pissed i missed this years and had to watch on tv like everyone else.   The guy is just amazing, the best par putter by far and just gets it done when it has to be done.


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 31, 2009)

OK - I think Steven might be right.  Tiger's probably not the greatest athlete but he's definitely, without question, the best competitor and winner of his generation.  He reminds me of Bill Russell and Michael Jordan.  All of them live for it when the pressure is hottest and the money is on the line.  

I'm told there are a lot of deals out there for memberships because of the bad economy.  I've never joined a particular club, but tend to play my locals the most - no surprise.  I live about 2 miles from the two courses at Juniper Hill in central MA, so I play there most often.  But I get bored and like to go to different courses - a lot like skiing different hills.  I will travel to play a course I haven't played before, and I try to get away for weekends when possible.  If you have friends there or need a reason to go, upstate NY is great for golf - it's not crowded, there's lots of courses, they're scenic and they're cheap.  I can recommend a few if you are interested. 

BTW - I will be stuck out here in the Bay Area for the weekend, so I will be playing somewhere in the Walnut Creek/Pleasanton area on Saturday.  It's 70*F outside and not a cloud in the sky.  I'll send a report....


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 31, 2009)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> I had tickets but it rained in the morning so i decided not too go, bad decision obviously i was there for last years, kinda pissed i missed this years and had to watch on tv like everyone else.   The guy is just amazing, the best par putter by far and just gets it done when it has to be done.




THAT is a bummer.  At least you saw him last year which was actually even more dramatic.  He's the best.....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm playing golf with my Dad at Southmore Sunday..the course drains well so it should be fairly dry by then.  I might have to hit a couple buckets tomorrow..to get warmed up..

Unfortunately I didn't have any days this year where I golfed and skied in the same day..

Then back to skiing next weekend at Stowe..


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Apr 5, 2009)

ChileMass said:


> THAT is a bummer.  At least you saw him last year which was actually even more dramatic.  He's the best.....



 I dont know if u ever followed him in person i have twice hes very robotic i guess is the word, u only see the shots and 20 seconds before a shot on tv, the whole time hes always lookin up at trees, figuring out the wind, never looks at the crowd, hes very weird to watch, mickelson on the other hand was eating some sorta peanuts and jokes around with the crowd while he waits to hit, very easy to see why people like him and root for him he reminds you of yourself kinda like john daly


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm teeing off in an hour and a half..maybe I'll post a TR later..and maybe I can break 100 or even 90..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 5, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm teeing off in an hour and a half..maybe I'll post a TR later..and maybe I can break 100 or even 90..



Have fun,  keep it on the SHORT grass !!


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 5, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm teeing off in an hour and a half..maybe I'll post a TR later..and maybe I can break 100 or even 90..


Major jealous here. Then again, I am also jealous of those that don't have to work today and are enjoying half a foot of fresh in northern Vermont. Courses have yet to open as the great snow melt is just getting finished and there are still patches of snow hanging out. The grass is mostly yellow and the courses probably are just getting their superintendents out on the grass. Will be a while longer for us northern New Englanders.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 5, 2009)

I played my first golf of the year earlier today at Southmore with my Dad.  It was sunny and in the mid 40s when we arrived at around 840AM.  For those of you unfamiliar with Southmore, it's located above the quaint Hamlet of Bath.  We weren't paired up with anybody and on the first hole..I hit a nice 220 yard drive then my approach shot went right..then a flubbed a wedge..then hit a decent wedge and sunk a 10 footer for a bogey.  OK golfs pretty easy..the first several hole I played pretty much bogey golf until an 8 on the first pay 5...mad Homer Simpson..doh..the rest of the front was mainly bogeys and a double and I ended up with a 49.  I had one par on the back nine but a bunch of 6 and 7's and I ended up with a lacklust 53....for an opening round of 102.  I didn't take any breakfast balls but I did take a brunch ball or two.  I ended up with two more balls than I began the day with..sa-weetness..all in all a fun opening round of golf.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Apr 5, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I played my first golf of the year earlier today at Southmore with my Dad.  It was sunny and in the mid 40s when we arrived at around 840AM.  For those of you unfamiliar with Southmore, it's located above the quaint Hamlet of Bath.  We weren't paired up with anybody and on the first hole..I hit a nice 220 yard drive then my approach shot went right..then a flubbed a wedge..then hit a decent wedge and sunk a 10 footer for a bogey.  OK golfs pretty easy..the first several hole I played pretty much bogey golf until an 8 on the first pay 5...mad Homer Simpson..doh..the rest of the front was mainly bogeys and a double and I ended up with a 49.  I had one par on the back nine but a bunch of 6 and 7's and I ended up with a lacklust 53....for an opening round of 102.  I didn't take any breakfast balls but I did take a brunch ball or two.  I ended up with two more balls than I began the day with..sa-weetness..all in all a fun opening round of golf.



102 isnt bad for not playing all winter.  practice the short game steez that will cut 5 strokes quick from not playing all winter its the thing that goes first


----------



## drjeff (Apr 6, 2009)

I was contemplating kicking off my '09 golf season this morning.  Glad I went for a run instead as I would have likely been on the 4th or 5th hole when the deluge showed up this AM!  Oh well, atleast the clubs have made the transition for the basement into the back of the car 

I'll probably really get the urge to swing the sticks after watching a bit of The Masters this week.  Something about Augusta National with the Dogwoods in bloom that really makes me want to play golf


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Apr 6, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I was contemplating kicking off my '09 golf season this morning.  Glad I went for a run instead as I would have likely been on the 4th or 5th hole when the deluge showed up this AM!  Oh well, atleast the clubs have made the transition for the basement into the back of the car
> 
> I'll probably really get the urge to swing the sticks after watching a bit of The Masters this week.  Something about Augusta National with the Dogwoods in bloom that really makes me want to play golf



 I think what u meant to say is it makes u think you can play golf, not want to play golf lol


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 7, 2009)

drjeff called it last year. Was just looking into clubmaking 101 (http://www.golfsmith.com/display_page.php?page_num=cm_videos_clubmaking). Wow, that looks a lot easier than I would have thought! At the last, with some basic equipment, I could easily regrip all my clubs (most of which are standard sized and I need mid-sized at least). I have already gotten into a component purchase mind set. Wouldn't take much more of a leap to build my own! At the least, the regrip looks like a piece of cake and hard to screw up.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 7, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> drjeff called it last year. Was just looking into clubmaking 101 (http://www.golfsmith.com/display_page.php?page_num=cm_videos_clubmaking). Wow, that looks a lot easier than I would have thought! At the last, with some basic equipment, I could easily regrip all my clubs (most of which are standard sized and I need mid-sized at least). I have already gotten into a component purchase mind set. Wouldn't take much more of a leap to build my own! At the least, the regrip looks like a piece of cake and hard to screw up.



Regripping a metal shafted club is total, no brainer easy!  Pretty much as long as you don't your fingers off with the box cutter during grip removal and/or impale yourself on the shaft while sliding on the new grip, no problems at all.

Graphite shafted clubs, just need to be a little bit carefull during grip removal that you're not cutting the graphite fibers of the shaft.

IMHO, after literally installing over 1000 new grips over the years(working in a pro-shop for a few summers back while I was in high school/college helped pad those stats  ), the only tough club to regrip is a putter.  Gotta make sure that the blade of the putter is absolutely square when you're installing the grip or else you're very likely to suddenly start ever so slightly pulling or pushing your putts and not knowing why 

As for actual club assembly, if you know how to use a ruler, some type of cutting device, some sand paper and can mix some 2 component epoxy in a 50/50 ratio, you can pretty much put together a club.  Just becareful Riv, once you build your 1st one, you're more than likely to find that the UPS delivery guy will be bringing about a 4 foot long box to your house a few times a golf season


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 10, 2009)

First day of the season! Left work early for first day of operation at White Mountain Country Club, right next to home. $20 for 9 quickly turned into $20 for 18 as the guy at the club house said go for the back nine as he was closing up shop. Took a half bucket to warm up and it was ugly :lol: After months of reading books and watching videos and thinking I had some swing fixes, I played some of my worst golf ever on the front 9 

By the second third of the back nine, I was starting to play some quality golf as I figured out I was reverse pivoting instead of sliding my weight through to my front leg. After I figured that out, shots dramatically improved gradually leading up to a killer 18th hole. Wow. 210 yard drive off the tee with my 3H :lol: :lol: :lol: STRAIGHT!!! That is normally my 180 yard push club. Then I launched a 6I straight onto the fringe of the green. Just a perfect shot over a 100 yard water hazard. Three putted for a boogie but who cares! Those were the two best shots of my short time playing golf.

I was launching my weight forward so much, I was lifting my back leg off the ground on the follow through and stepping through the swing. It was not a pretty follow through but it took care of the reverse pivot and had me swinging way longer than average and straight as a nail. Looking forward to actually keeping score next round!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Apr 10, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I was launching my weight forward so much, I was lifting my back leg off the ground on the follow through and stepping through the swing. It was not a pretty follow through but it took care of the reverse pivot and had me swinging way longer than average and straight as a nail. Looking forward to actually keeping score next round!




  Riv if you cant keep both feet on the ground and not have to move for a few seconds after swinging your swinging way to hard or have horrible balance, if you have to step out of a swing or back or forward or whatever your goin too fast, trust me i preach it and still do it alot myself, slowwwwdown and stop swinging outta your shoes.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 10, 2009)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Riv if you cant keep both feet on the ground and not have to move for a few seconds after swinging your swinging way to hard or have horrible balance, if you have to step out of a swing or back or forward or whatever your goin too fast, trust me i preach it and still do it alot myself, slowwwwdown and stop swinging outta your shoes.


Note that this is not normally how I swing. I was over compensating my weight transfer to fix a problem. I may always swing too hard and it was only showing when I over compensated... but I have never ever had that problem before and if anything, I think my swing speed may be way too slow most of the time. It was not a swing speed issue that cause me to step forward but rather I was really trying to emphasize forward movement through the ball onto my forward foot. Perhaps a little too harshly, but it worked for fixing a problem.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 12, 2009)

The Tiger/Phil show was VERY entertaining to watch today (atleast for the 1st 16 holes for good play).  Feel bad for Kenny Perry though


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 13, 2009)

Definitely feel bad for Kenny Perry  - but Cabrera  is a battler too and had the right stuff when it counted 

It did my heart good to see that even Tiger can hit a damn tree when trying a hero shot  !


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 13, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Definitely feel bad for Kenny Perry  - but Cabrera  is a battler too and had the right stuff when it counted
> 
> It did my heart good to see that even Tiger can hit a damn tree when trying a hero shot  !



I was driving home from Vermont during the Masters coverage and I got home at 745PM when it was all over..it sounds like I missed a good show..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I was driving home from Vermont during the Masters coverage and I got home at 745PM when it was all over..it sounds like I missed a good show..



Yeah it was something  3 way tie sudden death  lots of comebacks by several  BUT HEY  YOU had a GONZO trip man !!

  Wish i was out there too dammit , sounds like the skiing was pretty darn good


----------



## drjeff (Apr 13, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yeah it was something  3 way tie sudden death  lots of comebacks by several  BUT HEY  YOU had a GONZO trip man !!
> 
> Wish i was out there too dammit , sounds like the skiing was pretty darn good



For the 1st 3 or so hours of the telecast Sunday, you would have thought based on CBS's coverage that it was only Tiger, Phil and Kenny Perry on the course.  Granted between Tiger and Phil, there first 15 or 16 holes was about as good as those 2 have ever played head to head.

Can't wait now until the U.S. Open when I'll be at Bethpage watching


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 14, 2009)

anybody playing golf this weekend?


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 14, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> anybody playing golf this weekend?


Of course! Pretty much every course is opening this weekend if they had not opened last weekend. Not sure where I am going. Probably leave work early again and play Friday evening. Saturday or Sunday are ski days depending on conditions and weather.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 16, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Can't wait now until the U.S. Open when I'll be at Bethpage watching



Well hells-bells I'm gonna be there too----we'll have to try and hook up in the beer tent or something....:beer:


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 16, 2009)

*Support your local ski hill.................during the summer!*

For the golfers in NH, Ragged Mountain has got some really reasonable rates.  Their twighlight starts earlier than any other course I've seen (3pm), and the cart is included with their green fees.

The course opens on May 15, and wouldn't you know it, I'm going to be visiting family in NH that weekend.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 17, 2009)

St. Bear... welcome to NH twilight rates! 3 P.M. is standard at every course within 30 miles of where I live. I am considering Ragged for their cheap season pass ($350 w/cart for the season!). But I am going to play there on there opening weekend before making that decision. With all you can play twilight rates at $15-20 at many local courses... I am not completely sold on driving 35 minutes each way even for that cheap of a rate. Depends how I like the course which has been described as very challenging here and else where.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 17, 2009)

Opening weekend for pretty much every course around where I live except Ragged. Went down to Den Brae for all you can play twilight rate. Normally $15 but today's opening weekend special  was $12. That's right, less than a buck a hole! I played one and 2/3s rounds before it got dark. No scores were kept. 

I had some parts of my game really sucking (short game what happened to you!?!) but some other parts were starting to click. I made a green in 3 on the long par 5 due to finally figuring out how to nut my 3 wood. Figured out how to mechanically not come over the top and significantly reduced the slice. Also hit it more like an iron whereas before I had been swinging it like a driver. Same with the irons... less over the top action and I actually hit a draw... WOW!!!! I hit a draw off a 7 iron and muttered "Oh S&*t!" I never hit draws!

So my overall playing sucked with lots of inconsistency on all my shots and terrible short game in all its forms. But I had a really good time and made some swing corrections for problems that have plagued me this past year. 

Skiing on Sunday, sweet.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 20, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I actually hit a draw... WOW!!!! I hit a draw off a 7 iron and muttered "Oh S&*t!" I never hit draws!
> 
> .



LOL!  This is so me!  I've faded the ball for all 30 years that I've played the game, and if I really, really, really try and think about it and the ball is about 2 feet above my feet, I just might be able to realize that I'm going to draw the ball.  But a few times a year, randomly out of the blue, I'll come over the top on a level lie and hit a nice little draw.  Unfortunately since I normally set up aiming down the left side, this draw will usually result in me ending up with a lost ball/penalty shot, but atleast I'm smiling about hitting the draw!


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 20, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Unfortunately since I normally set up aiming down the left side, this draw will usually result in me ending up with a lost ball/penalty shot, but atleast I'm smiling about hitting the draw!


The ball I hit could have gone left at a 45* angle straight into the woods and I still would have felt like doing a cart wheel! LOL


----------



## drjeff (Apr 25, 2009)

Round 1 in the books this season.  Considering the last time I made a full swing was over 6 months ago, the rust that was on my game for the most part wasn't too bad.  Slapped the ball 86 times in just under 3 holes getting around the course.  Long game was pretty good.  Putting was decent.  Short irons and especially the pitches SUCKED as my left wrist just refused to release and I blocked/practically 1/2 shanked    a number of short shots in the scoring zone.

At least I ran off 5 straight pars to finish the round, and I think that it's no coincidence that my run of pars and better swing started at the same time that I cracked open the 1st beer of the round!   In retrospect, I should have started the beers with lunch BEFORE I teed off! :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 27, 2009)

Just got in from walking 18 holes today . HOT HOT  HOT  86 degrees .

I'm tired ( be 66 in 3 weeks ) but   played pretty well . The round started with a  rocky first nine with a 46  , then played  back nine @ 41  for a 87 . Luved hitting my new  #1 , #3 and #4 hybrids really nice control and loft with  soft landing . 

 #1 hybrid  @15 degrees let me "shit can"  my 3 wood  and  other 2 hybrids replace 3,4 and 5 irons


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 27, 2009)

Played 18 Saturday at Juniper Hill (Lakeside).  Shot 45-53 which is typical for me in the early season.  Got off the tee pretty well for a while and putted OK for the most part, but the irons always take a while to get consistent and the driver quit on me about halfway thru the back nine.  My goal is always to play around 90, but a nice day with 2 buddies anyway.  

Off to Myrtle Beach for vacation on Wed, playing Thurs, Fri and Saturday.  Then down to Orlando on Sunday for a corporate event on Mon - Wed.  Nicely enough, it also includes a round on Monday.  Gonna be a tough week.....

Cheers - :beer:


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 27, 2009)

drjeff said:


> At least I ran off 5 straight pars to finish the round, and I think that it's no coincidence that my run of pars and better swing started at the same time that I cracked open the 1st beer of the round!   In retrospect, I should have started the beers with lunch BEFORE I teed off! :lol:




A little "swing oil" often helps......


----------



## drjeff (Apr 27, 2009)

ChileMass said:


> A little "swing oil" often helps......



+1 (or maybe +6 pack) is more appropriate


----------



## HD333 (May 1, 2009)

*Need a Game*

Heading out with my neighbor, to his club tomorrow and his friend who says he is a 35 on the course we are playing.

Need a game to keep things fun.  We are all at different levels, neighbor is good a 15, I am  about a 20, 3rd guy is off the charts as I said a 35.

Other than giving strokes to potentially me and the guy with no arms anyone have any ideas of a fun game condisdering we really are not matched up evenly?

And if it came down to it how many strokes would you give a guy who says he is a 35 if you are a 20?  4 a side tops?

Just looking to have fun and keep things intersting.

Thanks
HD


----------



## riverc0il (May 1, 2009)

Bought my season pass for the local driving range just over a week ago ($240 for the season unlimited anytime on the honor system (like 5am-9pm anytime) and the place has a practice green and bunker. Everything was going really well until I hurt my thumb again. Going to be another four weeks before I get out there again. Two scrambles confirmed in June, can't wait for those!


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 1, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Bought my season pass for the local driving range just over a week ago ($240 for the season unlimited anytime on the honor system (like 5am-9pm anytime) and the place has a practice green and bunker. Everything was going really well until I hurt my thumb again. Going to be another four weeks before I get out there again. Two scrambles confirmed in June, can't wait for those!



Heal Well Riv ! 

Can you hold a club to practice pitches /chips / flops/putts  etc  or is it too tender for that yet ?

Left thumb ??


----------



## riverc0il (May 1, 2009)

Too tender. Right thumb. Definitely no swinging at all. And while my putting can use some work, it has always been the strongest part of my game and least concern as far as getting better. So I ain't driving to the range just to practice putting (much as I probably should but I do practice putting when I do go).


----------



## drjeff (May 1, 2009)

Round 2 of the year in the books.  Beat the rain and got a nice walking 18 in in 2:40 this afternoon 

Took about 7 holes for what i would say the final bits of the winter rust to get off the full swing and I was finally able to really start putting MULTIPLE solid shots together like I wanted to.

Went out in a still rusty 44 and came back in with a very smooth 37 for an 81.  Biggest problem for me today was when I was when i'd miss hitting a green I was consistantly short siding myself in some UGLY places   Oh well, something to work on next round


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 2, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Round 2 of the year in the books.  Beat the rain and got a nice walking 18 in in 2:40 this afternoon
> 
> Took about 7 holes for what i would say the final bits of the winter rust to get off the full swing and I was finally able to really start putting MULTIPLE solid shots together like I wanted to.
> 
> Went out in a still rusty 44 and came back in with a very smooth 37 for an 81.  Biggest problem for me today was when I was when i'd miss hitting a green I was consistantly short siding myself in some UGLY places   Oh well, something to work on next round



Nice round Doc  for early season    . That's the THING about this game-- THERE is ALWAYS some phase of the game that will frustrate you and cause you to work on it -- 

But as one my my golf buddies says -- you always hit just enough good shots to keep you coming back for more --- guess its designed to appeal to our inner masochism


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (May 6, 2009)

Found this today, 10 great courses in new england u can play for under 80 bucks the only one ive been to was wintonberry hills in bloomfield ct ,which was great..  http://www.boston.com/travel/explorene/galleries/take10/golf_courses/


----------



## drjeff (May 7, 2009)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Found this today, 10 great courses in new england u can play for under 80 bucks the only one ive been to was wintonberry hills in bloomfield ct ,which was great..  http://www.boston.com/travel/explorene/galleries/take10/golf_courses/



I've played 3 of their 10 - Wintonbury Hills - Pete Dye being Pete Dye - enough said
The Ledges in York, Me - Tough hillside course
Crumpin' Fox - Bernardston, Ma - GREAT course - the "home" course of architect Roger Rulewich who used to basically be the right hand man for Robert Trent Jones before going out on his own, plus the owner of the course, Mr. Sandri basically lets Rulewich do what he wants to the coures architectually - IMHO a DEFINATELY must play for any golf afficianado!


----------



## ChileMass (May 7, 2009)

HD333 said:


> Heading out with my neighbor, to his club tomorrow and his friend who says he is a 35 on the course we are playing.
> 
> Need a game to keep things fun.  We are all at different levels, neighbor is good a 15, I am  about a 20, 3rd guy is off the charts as I said a 35.
> 
> ...



*The Wolf:* On the first tee, each guy in the foursome takes a number from 1 to 4.  The guy who takes number 4 is The Wolf on the first hole.  On each successive hole, the number revolves (the number 1 guy becomes number 2, the number 2 guy becomes number 3, etc).  

On the first hole, the number 1 thru 3 guys tee off.  As each guy tees off, The Wolf can select a playing partner for the hole based on a good tee shot.  So, if the number one guy duffs his tee shot, The Wolf can pass on him and wait to see how the number 2 or number 3 guys do with their drives.  

If one of these guys hits a good tee shot The Wolf teams up with that player and they play against the other 2 in the foursome for total score for the hole. Typically, the bet is a buck a hole per player, and the lowest team score wins in match play rules.   If the hole is tied, the bet carries over to the next hole until there is a winner.  

However - if no one hits a good tee shot, The Wolf can opt to go "Lone Wolf".  In Lone Wolf, it's every man for himself, and if The Wolf manages to win the hole (low net score), the bet is doubled to $2 per player.  

It's a great game that I've played a zillion times.....


----------



## ChileMass (May 7, 2009)

Just back from South Carolina and Florida.  Played 5 times in 8 days.  

*Long Bay* - (North Myrtle Beach) - gorgeous course right next to the burned-up areas of NMB.  Hit miserably for my 1st round in a month (103). A pretty and difficult course.  Surprisingly green considering how little rain they've had.  

*Myrtle Beach National (West)* - played much better, shot 89.  Relatively easy course with little water, some sand.  

*Heather Glen* - Little River, SC - incredibly difficult course played when I was incredibly hung over.  Shot at least 105 and lost at least a dozen balls.   

*Hawk Landing (Disney - Orlando):*  Played twice and shot 90 and 95.  Nice course on the Marriott property.  Lots of water and man, was it HOT.  Blew up on the front nine on my second round, but recovered and shot 42 on the last nine, so finished well.  

Hit my driver well, putting was mostly good, it's my irons that disappear if I don't play regularly.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 8, 2009)

Just back from a nice round today got to walk 18 in 70 degree sunny weather awesome.  The Canada Geese were flying overhead today and squawking  ! 


Played fairly well 42/43/85     The hybrids and putter were working fine today  got first birds of the season  feeling good !


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 8, 2009)

ChileMass said:


> Just back from South Carolina and Florida.  Played 5 times in 8 days.
> 
> *Long Bay* - (North Myrtle Beach) - gorgeous course right next to the burned-up areas of NMB.  Hit miserably for my 1st round in a month (103). A pretty and difficult course.  Surprisingly green considering how little rain they've had.
> 
> ...



All in all Chile NOT bad  especially for EARLY season rounds !!!

 Early on we all need to get  our swing back in" the  zone"   Takes patience and huge amounts of  SWING LUBE working !!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 8, 2009)

I'm playing my 2nd round of the season on Sunday..


----------



## drjeff (May 9, 2009)

Got out for 9 yesterday.  Played well and finally was able to visualize how I wanted to play the hole and then hit the shots I wanted to!  Shot 38 - didn't make alot of putts, but I'm just going to blame that on the greens that were aerated a few days ago and NOT the idiot that was holding the putter


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 9, 2009)

Nice round Doc !!!!!!!!!!!   One course i was on this week had just been aerated  --  ball just hops not rolls  frustrating at times


----------



## Trekchick (May 9, 2009)

Some days I just want to give up!
I've golfed (or attempted to golf) for 3 years(this will be my 4th).
I was improving a bit until last year when I hit a plateau...
Two games this year and I can not get my game under 120.
I need to call my golf pro for another lesson, or sell my clubs.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 9, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Some days I just want to give up!
> I've golfed (or attempted to golf) for 3 years(this will be my 4th).
> I was improving a bit until last year when I hit a plateau...
> Two games this year and I can not get my game under 120.
> I need to call my golf pro for another lesson, or sell my clubs.



Trek you are tenacious don't let this get to ya !!!  Take another lesson it'll help if someone can analyze what you are doing wrong and help u get back on game 


You just have to keep playing sometimes . How often do you play ??   -- Golf requires TIME /effort  play 60 - 70 rounds a season and am still learning the game . There are as you know lots of variables in the mechanics .

Hang tuff -- and  btw we ALL HAVE BAD rounds on occasion and WE ALL CONTINUE TO ADD CLUBS TO OUR GOLF QUIVERS -- LMAO  in search of a magic fix


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 9, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Trek you are tenacious don't let this get to ya !!!  Take another lesson it'll help if someone can analyze what you are doing wrong and help u get back on game
> 
> 
> You just have to keep playing sometimes . How often do you play ??   -- Golf requires TIME /effort  play 60 - 70 rounds a season and am still learning the game . There are as you know lots of variables in the mechanics .
> ...



 OOP"s MY BAD-- i meant  I play 60 -70 rounds a yr


----------



## Trekchick (May 9, 2009)

There in lies the problem...
I like mt biking and golf in the summer and dedicate a lot of time to supporting my husband's dirt bike passion.  The time spent splitting my interests doesn't allow for the dedication that golf requires to really make improvements.

I will say this, I tend to make improvements better if I nibble.
got my 9 hole game below 70, then 60, hoping to get it below 50....achievable goals for a 9 will help me achieve goals for 18, eh?

Last summer really sucked because I broke my wrist and I could only golf the first couple months, then only two rounds before the ski season was upon us.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 11, 2009)

Just back from playing 18  we walked today it was glorious  sunny abiut 68  . I had my best round of the season a +10    40/ 42  82    My last 2 rounds have been strong for me  feeling like i'm in the zone right now  had  2 more birdies today and 6 pars  so i'm a happy boy


----------



## campgottagopee (May 11, 2009)

Yesterday was a "bit" windy here---sustained 25mph+ winds will really tell you if your hitting it solid or not. For the most part I did okay but still had a couple shots that really made me wonder "where the heck did that come from"??? I shot 78 and still lost 23 bucks but that's okay I've been on a good winning streak this year :smile:

Our usual game consists of a $5 Nassau, 2 down auto's and "press' when your pissed, double, triple or whatever else moght float your boat. We also play "barkies" and "blacktops".....if anyone hits a tree or a cart path they have to throw in a buck for drinking money after the round.....

What's your game??


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 11, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Yesterday was a "bit" windy here---sustained 25mph+ winds will really tell you if your hitting it solid or not. For the most part I did okay but still had a couple shots that really made me wonder "where the heck did that come from"??? I shot 78 and still lost 23 bucks but that's okay I've been on a good winning streak this year :smile:
> 
> Our usual game consists of a $5 Nassau, 2 down auto's and "press' when your pissed, double, triple or whatever else moght float your boat. We also play "barkies" and "blacktops".....if anyone hits a tree or a cart path they have to throw in a buck for drinking money after the round.....
> 
> What's your game??



78 in any weather is great ----------- in a strong wind  it's  SUPER -- Campster --  nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 11, 2009)

Yesterday at Iron Lakes was not one of my better rounds.  It was only my 2nd golf out of the season so I can't be too critical.  I arrived at 830AM for a 8:53AM tee-time and my Dad was already shoe-ing up and his buddy Roger pulled in right beside me.  Weekend greens fees including carts was a reasonable $44 and bottled water was only $1..and I left a 100% tip because I'm a baller.  

We had time to practice putting and the greens were running slow due to all the recent rain.  My tee-shot on the first hole was about 220 yards to the right leaving me a 150 yard 8 iron into the green..I went long and had a poor chip on and 3 putt..yucky 6 start.  The next hole a par 3, duffed my tee shot..pitched on, and two putt for a 4.  Then I shot a bogey on one of the tougher par 4's.  Everything was pretty routine and on the first of the lake holes #6, I carried the water onto the green while both my Dad and Roger were in the pond and ended up being on in 3 with the penalty..I ended up with a par while the others got doubles..Then I shot a 7 on #7 due to being overly agressive from out of the trees..then on #8 the #1 handicap hole playing about 420 yards from the whites, I hit a nice 230 yard drive..then hit a 5-iron to almost the front apron and then a little bump and run and a 5 footer for par..JEA!!!!...than a double on the par 5 9th..49 front nine..

The back started out rocky with a flubbed sand shot and a bad bounce off a tree..I didn't get any pars and mostly had bogeys and doubles including one double where I three putt from 6 feet..yuck..Then on the par 5 16th which has an Island Green, I hit my drive about 200 yards to the right..then hit a pitching wedge to get to the 150 marker and then an 8 iron at the green..I got over the water but found a greenside bunker.  My bunker play needs the most practice and my bunker shot went over the green and luckily had enough backspin that it held up just short of the water.  Then I flubbed my chip..my second chip hit the pin and bounced 8 feet to the side and I pissed that putt and decided to stop keeping score..but anyway the 2nd round of the season I shouldn't be keeping score anyway..I'm just getting back into it..very frustrating but I'm not gonna quit....plus an almost 5 hour round and I got bad sunburn..but after golf we hit up Grumpys BBQ for beer and ribs..JADIP


----------



## drjeff (May 11, 2009)

In no way do I intend this to turn into a skier vs. boarder rant, but it seems to me that on casual observation golf, which is argueable a TOUGH sport to learn to play atleast decently, atleast on this board is played by WWAAYY more skiers than boarders.  Is it a coincidence that skiing is argueably tougher to learn to do decently than boarding???  Or is it just that us 2 plankers are into self torture???  :idea:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 11, 2009)

drjeff said:


> In no way do I intend this to turn into a skier vs. boarder rant, but it seems to me that on casual observation golf, which is argueable a TOUGH sport to learn to play atleast decently, atleast on this board is played by WWAAYY more skiers than boarders.  Is it a coincidence that skiing is argueably tougher to learn to do decently than boarding???  Or is it just that us 2 plankers are into self torture???  :idea:



I think that golfers are generally pretty preppy and businesslike which fits a niche of the skier market and snowboarders are perceived as punks with piercings and mohawks and stuff..yet Glen Plake has a mohawk and is a skier and there are also lots of nerdy snowboarders..I don't know..good thing I don't have to write a report on this,.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 12, 2009)

Played a new ( to me ) course today  had a Ok 44/41/85  .  weather continues to be beautiful . A few fairways were a bit soaked from  torrential rains over the weekend   and had some "casual water " rules today  

What  i liked in addition to the scenery was the fact they had several elevated greens and many uneven or tilted fairways  which made for a few challenges.No roll on any shots today ground is still soft


----------



## drjeff (May 12, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Played a new ( to me ) course today  had a Ok 44/41/85  .  weather continues to be beautiful . A few fairways were a bit soaked from  torrential rains over the weekend   and had some "casual water " rules today
> 
> What  i liked in addition to the scenery was the fact they had several elevated greens and many uneven or tilted fairways  which made for a few challenges.No roll on any shots today ground is still soft



An 85 on a previously site unseen track is a very solid round there Warp!  Solid playing!


----------



## campgottagopee (May 13, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Played a new ( to me ) course today  had a Ok 44/41/85  .  weather continues to be beautiful . A few fairways were a bit soaked from  torrential rains over the weekend   and had some "casual water " rules today
> 
> What  i liked in addition to the scenery was the fact they had several elevated greens and many uneven or tilted fairways  which made for a few challenges.No roll on any shots today ground is still soft



Nice---as DR J said, an 85 at a first look course is solid


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 13, 2009)

Thanks Camp and Doc  coming from YOU two guys who can really put down some SERIOUS scores -- it means a lot to an old duffer 

One more day of nice weat, so  might as well go for the 72 hole deal


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 13, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks Camp and Doc  coming from YOU two guys who can really put down some SERIOUS scores -- it means a lot to an old duffer
> 
> One more day of nice weat, so  might as well go for the 72 hole deal



Warp do you play from the white tees?


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Warp do you play from the white tees?



Yep I'm a white tee kinda guy Steeze


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 13, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yep I'm a white tee kinda guy Steeze



same..when I played with AtomicSkier who is a low single digit handicap..I played from the Blues and got owned..


----------



## campgottagopee (May 13, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks Camp and Doc  coming from YOU two guys who can really put down some SERIOUS scores -- it means a lot to an old duffer
> 
> One more day of nice weat, so  might as well go for the 72 hole deal



Score is only a score, and to me really isn't the "tell all" of golf. Yes, at the end of the day that's what "we golfers" are judged by, but in a "friendly" round/match IMO there are more important factors. When I think of a round of golf I look at how many solid shots I had, if I played smart, did I miss it in the right spot so I can save par or at least make bog, so on and so on.

I've had days where I've felt I've hit the ball great and scored poorly, and days where I've hit the ball aweful and scored good. To me, I'll take a bad score and a good ball striking day anyday over the other.

Thoughts????


----------



## drjeff (May 13, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Score is only a score, and to me really isn't the "tell all" of golf. Yes, at the end of the day that's what "we golfers" are judged by, but in a "friendly" round/match IMO there are more important factors. When I think of a round of golf I look at how many solid shots I had, if I played smart, did I miss it in the right spot so I can save par or at least make bog, so on and so on.
> 
> I've had days where I've felt I've hit the ball great and scored poorly, and days where I've hit the ball aweful and scored good. To me, I'll take a bad score and a good ball striking day anyday over the other.
> 
> Thoughts????



+100!!!!  Agree 100% - let me hit the ball solid all day long and I'm a happy camper no matter what the final score is.  Bottomline with golf, is that on anyday more than a few shots will be added/saved just based on things you CAN'T control (funny bounces, etc), but if at the end of the round you've consistantly put yourself in good places to score, then that's the mark of a good round in my book!

Personally I use a secondary scoring system to help me judge how well I did/didn't play.  I'll give my self a point for each green in regulation I hit and each drive that finds the fairway.  At the end of the round, if I have 18 or more points(usually there's a max of 32 points since most courses have 4 par 3's and hence no fairways to hit on those holes), that's a good round in my book.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 13, 2009)

score is all that matters..if my score is bad..i am not happy


----------



## campgottagopee (May 13, 2009)

drjeff said:


> +100!!!!  Agree 100% - let me hit the ball solid all day long and I'm a happy camper no matter what the final score is.  Bottomline with golf, is that on anyday more than a few shots will be added/saved just based on things you CAN'T control (funny bounces, etc), but if at the end of the round you've consistantly put yourself in good places to score, then that's the mark of a good round in my book!
> 
> Personally I use a secondary scoring system to help me judge how well I did/didn't play.  I'll give my self a point for each green in regulation I hit and *each drive that finds the fairway.*  At the end of the round, if I have 18 or more points(usually there's a max of 32 points since most courses have 4 par 3's and hence no fairways to hit on those holes), that's a good round in my book.




Lucky for me my club has short ruff :beer:


----------



## campgottagopee (May 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> score is all that matters..if my score is bad..i am not happy



I'm not surprised :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 13, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> I'm not surprised :lol:



but even if I shoot a bad round..my Dad buys me lunch..


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 13, 2009)

I agree  that keeping it on the  short grass  and hitting greeens in regulation are as important as score . Today  i had one of THOSE days    it was a tad windy  hit the fairways fine but man several of my second shots "found the Beach " today ----.  Weakest part of my game   Had a miserable first 9  a 48  , then came back with a 42 on back side . I actually walked 27 holes today since i stayed and just practiced approaches and traps on my 3rd  nine of teh day .

'm toast right now played 81 holes in 4 days but hey at my age i just glad to be able to walk it yet


----------



## campgottagopee (May 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Warp do you play from the white tees?





Warp Daddy said:


> Yep I'm a white tee kinda guy Steeze


 





Warp Daddy said:


> I agree  that keeping it on the  short grass  and hitting greeens in regulation are as important as score . Today  i had one of THOSE days    it was a tad windy  hit the fairways fine but man several of my second shots "found the Beach " today ----.  Weakest part of my game   Had a miserable first 9  a 48  , then came back with a 42 on back side . *I actually walked 27 holes today since i stayed and just practiced approaches and traps on my 3rd  nine of teh day .*
> 
> 'm toast right now played 81 holes in 4 days but hey at my age i just glad to be able to walk it yet




I aint feelin sorry for ya---better go take a nap :grin:

Sounds like you'll be up at the gold tees pretty soon


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 13, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> I aint feelin sorry for ya---better go take a nap :grin:



ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Always could sleep with my eyes open   

 Learned how to do that shit when i was young faculty member sitting in what seemed like stultifyingly boring ass long meetings about Nothing 

When it came to my turn to run the show No meeting needed to last longer than 45 minutes 

, Once just for the hell of it i had a meeting in a room with no table or chairs -- man did we get to the point quick that day -- LMAO


----------



## campgottagopee (May 13, 2009)

warp daddy said:


> , once just for the hell of it i had a meeting in a room with no table or chairs -- man did we get to the point quick that day -- lmao




that's funny stuff!!!!


----------



## Trekchick (May 13, 2009)

Thought about golf and mind games:
I decided to go our and walk a 9 on my own Tuesday night.  
My plan was to work on my skills as much as play a round and walk for fitness as I'm on the downhill side of 40. 

So this is what I found (I'd like your thoughts on my observations) YMMV

On the first hole I lost a ball in tall grass.  I spent some time looking for it and got a weird funk in my head.  First hole sucked!
When I approached the second hole I was determined to not go looking for another ball, because this is exhausting when you're walking.   so I slowed my game down and kept it in the fairway!
got it on in 2 and had a 2 put on a par 4!

As I walked the course, I realized how much more thought you put into the game when you're walking it, and how you get a sense of the terrain better as you walk it, which gets your mind in the zone for your next approach.
Sooooooo, do you think you play better when you walk or cart?


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 14, 2009)

Hey Nice going there TREKSTER !!!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah there is a kind  of zen thing to walking a nice track  That's all i did for the first five years.when istarted 6 yrs ago   It IS A GREAT conditioner gives you a feel for the track . I agree hunting lost balls can DRAIN you and add mileage to your walk   .

I find my game moves in cycles  . I can be in the zone  for several weeks then things kinda go south for a while so i kick back and just change my focus to biking or my guitars so as to REFRESH and recharge . for a few days  . i generally play 3/4 times a week weather permitting 

Now i  walk flat courses   and ride some longer or HILLY courses  ( have a small bit of arthritis in one hip --nothing serious, no surgery will be req  but it can be a PIA)  

And BTW your a damn CHILD yet  hell you're my daughter's age  

keep swinging the clubs


----------



## drjeff (May 14, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Thought about golf and mind games:
> I decided to go our and walk a 9 on my own Tuesday night.
> My plan was to work on my skills as much as play a round and walk for fitness as I'm on the downhill side of 40.
> 
> ...



98% of the time I play better when walking, no if's and's or but's about it.  Like you discovered Trek, it just seems to keep one's self more in tune with the course and keep you at a more constant pace.

Plus, after lugging a bag of clubs a few miles on foot, you've gotten a 1/2 way decent work out in too(especially if it's a HOT day or a hilly course).

The only time, aside from a tournament, that I'll voluntarily take a cart is if I REALLY have a time constraint and want to fly around the course (where I belong with the exception of Sat/Sun from 8-10AM is walk on/wide open  )


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 14, 2009)

almost all the courses around require carts...I prefer playing with a pullcart as I don't like backpacks thinks on my back..


----------



## campgottagopee (May 14, 2009)

Not a big walker here--too hard to carry all that beer :beer:


----------



## drjeff (May 14, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Not a big walker here--too hard to carry all that beer :beer:



That's why I almost always make sure that I have someone in my 4some that takes a beer wagon to carry them around the 18!  :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 14, 2009)

drjeff said:


> That's why I almost always make sure that I have someone in my 4some that takes a beer wagon to carry them around the 18!  :beer:



I've never been a fan of drinking while playing golf...safety meetings are another story entirely..:beer:


----------



## drjeff (May 14, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I've never been a fan of drinking while playing golf...safety meetings are another story entirely..:beer:



Beer + Golf = swing lube!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 14, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Beer + Golf = swing lube!



In all the golf I've played, I have maybe had 4 beers while playing golf..I don't think to bring my own beer..and I usually want water or gatorade when the beverage cart comes around..have you or others had issues with bringing your own coolers???  Alot of courses prohibit that..


----------



## drjeff (May 14, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> In all the golf I've played, I have maybe had 4 beers while playing golf..I don't think to bring my own beer..and I usually want water or gatorade when the beverage cart comes around..have you or others had issues with bringing your own coolers???  Alot of courses prohibit that..




The course I belong to falls into the private course/private land/no problems bringing your own with you - that's where I play probably 80% of my rounds.  If I'm playing in a tournament(98% of the time a charity scramble), then there's usually a few kegs on the course for swing lube purposes.  Other courses in my area have very frequent beverage cart service most of the year, so if one so chooses, since they can;t bring their own on those courses, there's plenty of choices.  For me atleast, if it's an afternoon round of golf, a beer or 2 on the course usually happens.  A morning, non charity scramble round, then it's a diet soda or water for me on the course.

Probably the neatest course I've played from a beverage cart standpoint was down in Cancun, where the beverage cart was just like the resort itself, all inclusive!   Plus the cart had a blender on it for various frozen drink requests - that was pretty cool!   Other than that, I've been to a few courses in Vegas where the cart girls definately made it tough to concentrate on my game


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 14, 2009)

Swing lube..and I swear those golf course college aged beverage cart girls are making mad loot.  At a course I played in Colorado with my Dad, they had cans of Guinness available for $6.50 and I think I tipped her more than 15%..more like 50%..lol..but there's a picture of me drinking the Guinness in the golf cart so it's all good.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 14, 2009)

drjeff said:


> That's why I almost always make sure that I have someone in my 4some that takes a beer wagon to carry them around the 18!  :beer:



I'm your guy Dr J





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I've never been a fan of drinking while playing golf...safety meetings are another story entirely..:beer:



What a Sally :lol:


I know many guys don't drink while they're playin but I REALLY enjoy a few cold ones while playing my round of golf. Tourney no tourney I'm loaded with my 6er of Blue Light and ready for action. Bunch of damn drunks invented the game anyway so why fight it!!!


----------



## drjeff (May 18, 2009)

Darned cold for mid May on the course today!  Was 46 when I got out of the car at the course this AM around 8:40 and had made it to a "balmy" 50 at 1:20 27 holes later - would have frozen my shorts wearing a$$ off if I hadn't been walking + carrying the bag.  I went 41(+5)(a couple of doubles courtesy of 2 bad swings  ) then a smooth 37(+1) (thank you birdies on both the par 5's) and closed it out with a 40 (+4) where the sizeable hill you need to climb twice in the last 3 holes at my course had my legs feeling the 27 hole hike.

All in all, pretty good distance control with the irons, still a few tempo issues with the longer clubs where one hole I'll hang one out to the right a bit and then overcompensate right over the top the next.

Next up, Friday and the first charity scramble of the year for me - gonna be making some BIG swings with the driver then!


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 18, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Darned cold for mid May on the course today!  Was 46 when I got out of the car at the course this AM around 8:40 and had made it to a "balmy" 50 at 1:20 27 holes later - would have frozen my shorts wearing a$$ off if I hadn't been walking + carrying the bag.  I went 41(+5)(a couple of doubles courtesy of 2 bad swings  ) then a smooth 37(+1) (thank you birdies on both the par 5's) and closed it out with a 40 (+4) where the sizeable hill you need to climb twice in the last 3 holes at my course had my legs feeling the 27 hole hike.
> 
> All in all, pretty good distance control with the irons, still a few tempo issues with the longer clubs where one hole I'll hang one out to the right a bit and then overcompensate right over the top the next.
> 
> Next up, Friday and the first charity scramble of the year for me - gonna be making some BIG swings with the driver then!



Doc u amaze me, that's some damn fine scoring in the COLD ,

The ball just doesn't carry that well when its cold . Man i would have needed more than a few "TODDIES " and  ICY HOT  massages   to survive low 40's/ stiiff breeze -- in shorts  !!    LONG iron play in this weather is challenging  - all in all a STRONG OUTING !!!


----------



## campgottagopee (May 19, 2009)

First tourney of the year in the books, well at the end of the book. UGGGGGGGLY showing by my partner and I !!!!! It was the annual Ryder Cup and it's the real deal, 6 holes capt-n-mate (we played at +1, yikes), 6 holes best ball (got it to -1, looking good), 6 holes of EFF your partner or alternat shot where we ended up at 76 and one shot out of the $$$$.

That's history, this weekend is the Fox Fire 2 ball, 36 holes this saturday. YAHOO


----------



## HD333 (May 20, 2009)

*Need some ideas for a tourny*

I  am a newbie on my daughters school's Charity Golf Tournament Commitee.  Tourney isn't until fall but meetings start next week.

I am looking for a sure fire way to bring in some cashish.  Other than selling mulligans and strings anyone have any other money makers?

I am thinking a $5.00  50/50 raffle on the easiest par 3, hit the green get a ticket,  obviously we will need to have the hottest wives working this hole.  

Thanks in advance.

HD


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2009)

HD333 said:


> I  am a newbie on my daughters school's Charity Golf Tournament Commitee.  Tourney isn't until fall but meetings start next week.
> 
> I am looking for a sure fire way to bring in some cashish.  Other than selling mulligans and strings anyone have any other money makers?
> 
> ...




Putting contest...straightest drive...closest to the pin..raffle off donated items..maybe you can get a local car dealership to give away a car if somebody hits a hole in one on a particular hole..but to qualify they must buy a ticket for perhaps $10..definitely sell golf shirts..balls and any other swag with the school logo..sounds like it's probably a private school which means alot of ballers!!!!  Good luck


----------



## drjeff (May 20, 2009)

HD333 said:


> I  am a newbie on my daughters school's Charity Golf Tournament Commitee.  Tourney isn't until fall but meetings start next week.
> 
> I am looking for a sure fire way to bring in some cashish.  Other than selling mulligans and strings anyone have any other money makers?
> 
> ...



Get strippers from the local strip joint to man the ball washers at each tee box  

Seriously though, things I've seen at tourney's that seem to be $$ makers and aren't the usual stuff

1) "Drop a hole" it was $20 and then you'd pick a numbered golf ball out of a big tub you couldn't see into, whatever number you pulled, you got to drop the score on that hole from your total net score (and it counted towards 1st place $$)

2) the "common ball" - basically every team could buy what's usually a colored ball for $10 and then you'd alternate which person would play that ball per hole(i.e. player 1 would use the ball everytime he/she took a stroke on a hole, then pass the ball onto player 2 who played the next hole with it, etc) - if the team hadn't lost the ball at the end of the 18, the ball went into a jug and then one was picked and the winning team got 50% of the pot of $$

3) "Beer ransom" - basically the beer on the course was free, BUT you had to buy a mug for $5 that only the beer could be dispensed into - this one pissed me off the most


----------



## campgottagopee (May 21, 2009)

I'm really into work today----just got done marking up a new sleeve of balls for saturday's tourney. One blue dot right under the "E" in TaylorMade.


----------



## drjeff (May 21, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> I'm really into work today----just got done marking up a new sleeve of balls for saturday's tourney. One blue dot right under the "E" in TaylorMade.




Yup, going to draw a big 'ol bullseye on some Bridgestone B330's so I'll know right where to smack it as hard as I can with the driver in the scramble I'm playing in tommorrow  

Then as is often the case after I play in a scramble it will take me a couple of rounds to get the proper swing tempo back instead of the "just kill it mode"


----------



## campgottagopee (May 21, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Yup, going to draw a big 'ol bullseye on some Bridgestone B330's so I'll know right where to smack it as hard as I can with the driver in the scramble I'm playing in tommorrow
> 
> Then as is often the case after I play in a scramble it will take me a couple of rounds to get the *proper swing tempo back* instead of the "just kill it mode"




So true Dr J----I try real hard not to play in those until the fall---really screws me up then I start thinking I can hit it that far anytime I want. :-?


----------



## campgottagopee (May 21, 2009)

I've read good things about the B330's---obviously you like them too. At some point I need to try them, but for now I really like the TaylorMade TP red. I think they go as far and spin as much as a ProV1 but the cover seems to hold up better and at $50 / dozen that means something.


----------



## drjeff (May 21, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> I've read good things about the B330's---obviously you like them too. At some point I need to try them, but for now I really like the TaylorMade TP red. I think they go as far and spin as much as a ProV1 but the cover seems to hold up better and at $50 / dozen that means something.



My "regular" ball is the ProV1x - trajectory/distance/spin just works with my normal game, and hence why try many a new "latest and greatest" ball from other companies I just keep coming back to the V1x.

However, when playing in a scramble and I end up screwing up my tempo with some serious swipes with the big stick, the B330 for my generally high ball flight gets me a extra 5 to 10 over the V1x with the all out swing.  Doesn't spin like the V1x though, so for tommorrow atleast since there's no 1 ball rule in play, it's the B330 for the driver + launching fairway woods on 2nd shots for the par 5's and the V1x for the distance control shots.

I've also toyed around with the B330s also.  Also a mighty fine ball IMHO, spins + feels for me just like the V1x, just has a higher ball flight for me compared to the V1x and for me atleast I'm trying to keep the ball flight down 99% of the time.

Good product Bridgestone makes IMHO


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 24, 2009)

Just finished up a nice round today  9 pars 1 bird  39/41 /80------------- dammit just missed it again, Been trying to break 80 for couple years  . All i needed was a par on last hole , hit great drive ,but blew my 5 hybrid off to  the right rough  ,  got  on with next shot but then  2 putted for a damn bogey  

But i'm still feeling good about today's  round after playing in 30mph sustained winds Wed which was a pretty nasty day here and my play was so/so  like a split personality  

I felt my ball striking  was solid  had a pretty fair back nine at 43.  BUT first nine that day was a crappy 47 which ticked me off because the  big stick was working fine hitting   13 /18 fairways  . But my second shots were sketchy for first couple of holes -- but hey  thats golf 

Tomorrows another day


----------



## drjeff (May 24, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just finished up a nice round today  9 pars 1 bird  39/41 /80------------- dammit just missed it again, Been trying to break 80 for couple years  . All i needed was a par on last hole , hit great drive ,but blew my 5 hybrid off to  the right rough  ,  got  on with next shot but then  2 putted for a damn bogey
> 
> But i'm still feeling good about today's  round after playing in 30mph sustained winds Wed which was a pretty nasty day here and my play was so/so  like a split personality
> 
> ...



Nice 80 Warp.  That 1st num as a 7 will come soon I'm sure, and it will more than likely be a 76/77 instead of 79!

As for the others, well sometimes the phrase that my late grandfather told me to decsribe the game of golf is very poetic: "Golf is a 4 letter word than can only be described using other 4 letter words!" 

Survived my scramble a few days ago.  Going into it, I seriously thought that given my teams make up (me at a handicap index now of 7.4 and the other three who sport handicaps between 23 to 30), and the course we were playing, short, tight and really funky, undulating greens where the pins year in and year out for this tourney are set in EVIL places, that we'd shoot -4/-5 range.  Ended up at -7 (even with a dreaded bogey in a scramble) - can't complain too much!

ALL of our games definately picked up when the very cute beer cart girl hit the course and started bringing us ICE cold Bud Lite Limes 

I figure now with how I was really going at the driver and really lauching it(actually hit it almost 100 yards past the group infront of us on a blind 90 degree dogleg par 5  ), that I've got quite a few rounds of ugly swings coming up to get my "regular" swing tempo back   Bottomline is a bunch of $$ was raised for the local special needs kids summer camp!


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 24, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Nice 80 Warp.  That 1st num as a 7 will come soon I'm sure, and it will more than likely be a 76/77 instead of 79!
> 
> As for the others, well sometimes the phrase that my late grandfather told me to decsribe the game of golf is very poetic: "Golf is a 4 letter word than can only be described using other 4 letter words!"
> 
> ...




Nice  that  u guys got out had fun  helped the charity AND were INSPIRED by the Beer Wench !!  :bber:   .  Beer Wenches RULE !!!
I emp[athesize abouT Evil pin spots . I had one today that was a double undulater raised  and trapped on 2 sides with the pin set by a sadist who put it on the very peak of a double fall off   :uzi: - GRRRRR  . It was an all or NUTHIN putt


----------



## drjeff (May 24, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Nice  that  u guys got out had fun  helped the charity AND were INSPIRED by the Beer Wench !!  :bber:   .  Beer Wenches RULE !!!
> I emp[athesize abouT Evil pin spots . I had one today that was a double undulater raised  and trapped on 2 sides with the pin set by a sadist who put it on the very peak of a double fall off   :uzi: - GRRRRR  . It was an all or NUTHIN putt



The sadistic pinsetter for my tourney liked the front corner mounds (maybe 2 paces on/2 paces in from the sides) all on greens that generally fall 3 to maybe 5 feet from back to front  - we actually had 2 holes where we ended up putting from the back  and our best of the 4 was atleast 3 feet off the front of the green  - frustrating, yup, but kind of fun in a way too (especially after a couple of rounds of "swing lube" from the beer cart girl


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 24, 2009)

After a 2 year study, the National Science Foundation announced the following results on America's recreational preferences:
    1. The sport of choice for unemployed or incarcerated people is: basketball.
    2. The sport of choice for maintenance level employees is: bowling.
    3. The sport of choice for blue-collar workers is: football.
    4. The sport of choice for supervisors is: baseball.
    5. The sport of choice for middle management is: tennis.
    6. The sport of choice for corporate officers is: golf.
    Conclusion: The higher you rise in the corporate structure, the smaller your balls become.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 27, 2009)

Benn out of the office for 4 days, so now just getting caught up....Played one of my most fav tourneys over the weekend, the Fox Fire 2Ball. It's 36 holes in one day, 9 holes 2 man best ball, 9 holes alternate shot, (flighted during lunch), then 18 holes of captain-n-mate for the money. All flights pay the same-----my partner and I won our flight which we were glad for but we fell all the way to the second flight . But hey, cash is king, right???

Alot of stiff competition at this touney with 4 state am winners, 3 mid-sate am winners so our gang was stoked when a team from our "crew" won the damn thing. They also got the only skin in the afternoon so drinks were on them ALL NIGHT LONG :beer:


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 27, 2009)

Hey sounds like u guys did OK in some serious competition --- way to go !!!


----------



## campgottagopee (May 27, 2009)

All the "real golfers" are in the Championship flight so that's where the comp is----those dudes know how to get it around.


----------



## drjeff (May 27, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Benn out of the office for 4 days, so now just getting caught up....Played one of my most fav tourneys over the weekend, the Fox Fire 2Ball. It's 36 holes in one day, 9 holes 2 man best ball, 9 holes alternate shot, (flighted during lunch), then 18 holes of captain-n-mate for the money. All flights pay the same-----my partner and I won our flight which we were glad for but we fell all the way to the second flight . But hey, cash is king, right???
> 
> Alot of stiff competition at this touney with 4 state am winners, 3 mid-sate am winners so our gang was stoked when a team from our "crew" won the damn thing. They also got the only skin in the afternoon so drinks were on them ALL NIGHT LONG :beer:



Sounds like your swinging the club pretty well there Camp!  Gotta love skin $$ too!


----------



## campgottagopee (May 28, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Sounds like your swinging the club pretty well there Camp!  Gotta love skin $$ too!



For me, yes. But when 15 under won and we shot 1 over....we got SMOKED!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm playing Saturday morning with my Dad at Whitetail..we are the second group off at 638AM..the last two times I played with him were late morning with a buddy of his that is slow which meant 5+ hour rounds..I play like crap at such a slow pace..early morning twosomes are the way to do it..


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm playing Saturday morning with my Dad at Whitetail..we are the second group off at 638AM..the last two times I played with him were late morning with a buddy of his that is slow which meant 5+ hour rounds..I play like crap at such a slow pace..early morning twosomes are the way to do it..





i'd be careful giving such exact times and coordinates, GSS.  old man maine is out to get you.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> i'd be careful giving such exact times and coordinates, GSS.  old man maine is out to get you.



I'm not above shoving a golf club up his ass although he'd probably like that..


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 10, 2009)

Our club championship coming up one week from saturday----gawd I've got some work to do---been hangin on my right side too long with the driver, nothing good comes out of that!!! 2 days of stroke play--gotta love it.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 10, 2009)

Just back from playing 18  today,  had a pretty strong  game today  Shot My age  66 !!   :beer:

 Unfortunately it was on a par 60 course !


----------



## drjeff (Jun 10, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just back from playing 18  today,  had a pretty strong  game today  Shot My age  66 !!   :beer:
> 
> Unfortunately it was on a par 60 course !



Warp, atleast you're NOT 90! :lol:  +6 on any course is solid play!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 10, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just back from playing 18  today,  had a pretty strong  game today  Shot My age  66 !!   :beer:
> 
> Unfortunately it was on a par 60 course !



Wow..I'd like to play a par 60..I'd probably break 80 for the first time if I was playing well..my Dad played somewhere today..I don't think the ball goes as far with this high humidity


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice Warp--had a good day for it too.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words guys coming from you two guys who play well enough to  GIVE lessons  it's much appreciated 

Yeah it was a nice day for play  been playing that par 60 course once a week and the longer stuff twice a week . I usually shoot around 70 on that puppy  but last 3 times out was  68 , 69 and todays  score .

 My best ever on it was last yrs 64 . It's great practice for your short game  . I only take the Driver out on 4 holes they are all around310 -330, on the longer par 3's  ( 250 ish ) i'll use the  #1 Hybrid


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 10, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys coming from you two guys who play well enough to  GIVE lessons  it's much appreciated
> 
> Yeah it was a nice day for play  been playing that par 60 course once a week and the longer stuff twice a week . I usually shoot around 70 on that puppy  but last 3 times out was  68 , 69 and todays  score .
> 
> My best ever on it was last yrs 64 . It's great practice for your short game  . I only take the Driver out on 4 holes they are all around310 -330,* on the longer par 3's  ( 250 ish )* i'll use the  #1 Hybrid




Dang, now that's a par 3---US Open stuff!!!


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice WarpDaddy!

I participated(played isn't really the word for it) in a golf marathon to benefit our little church school last weekend.
We didn't keep a real score card, but I played 42 holes in 3 hrs.   Only one person got more than I did 
It twern't purdy!
The weather was cold and damp, and though most were in winter ish clothes I took my jacket off and played in shirt sleeves because I was soooo hot from the speed golf.
The best news of all is that I generated over 1,000.00 for the school.


Needless to say, I had some seriously sore quads and abs on Monday. 

Facebook album is here.
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=23600&id=1081421520&ref=mf


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 10, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Nice WarpDaddy!
> 
> I participated(played isn't really the word for it) in a golf marathon to benefit our little church school last weekend.
> We didn't keep a real score card, but I played 42 holes in 3 hrs.   Only one person got more than I did
> ...



You BE DA GOLFING QUEEN !-- 

42 holes in 3hrs  were you using your hubby's Harley as a Golf Cart - that's some serious SPEED . Sore Quads and ABS  your damn lucky your back still works  

But  you are tougher than "Whipped Snot "  to be able to do that -- GOOD ON YA !!!! 

Great to help charity -- keep swinging DEM clubs TREKIE !!!


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 11, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Facebook album is here.
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=23600&id=1081421520&ref=mf





nice work!  

i don't allow anyone to take pictures of me playing golf.  my ego simply can't take the humiliation.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 11, 2009)

Did you guys read the part where I said 
It twern't purdy!

The way I played it so quickly was, I had my mom as my golf cart driver, I'd hit the ball then run to it to hit it again and left my mom to fix my divots, rake my beach and get my club to me.
I only played with a 10* driver, 22* hybrid and a pitching wedge, and this is an easy course.
Using only a few clubs took out the wasted time thinking about which club to use.

I will say this though, even though it was the worst golf I've ever played, it was great at honing skills.  I think I'll do a few more rounds with limited clubs to see what I can do to adjust with my skill and not the gear.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 11, 2009)

I've played somw pretty goofy rules with friends for fun  - we play a a round  every so often  with ONLY  2 CLUBS -- no bags .  I use my wedge  and a 3 Hybrid .    Can drive , approach and putt with hybrid  and use the wedge for any finesse around the approach or in the beach 

----its fun for a change to mess with the  normal routine


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 12, 2009)

you guys and gals are too good at golf.

i play exclusively with a 5 iron, a 7 iron, a pitching wedge and a putter, because i can't hit with ANY of my other clubs.  drivers?  forget it.

i'm terrible at golf.

but, i like to play.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 12, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> you guys and gals are too good at golf.
> 
> i play exclusively with a 5 iron, a 7 iron, a pitching wedge and a putter, because i can't hit with ANY of my other clubs.  drivers?  forget it.
> 
> ...



Keep at it! When I started out, I couldn't hit a hybrid and I now the club now. Finally starting to get the woods going but I am still inconsistent. Maybe one of these days I will dare to take the driver out again. :-o :-?

Mostly recovered from my dog reinjuring my thumb, so I'll be hitting the driving range this weekend with a day on the course and some more range next week and ending June with two scrambles. Finally! Bought a driving range membership this year and haven't been able to use it due to the two thumb re-injuries. I'll be lucky to break even at this rate.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 12, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> you guys and gals are too good at golf.
> 
> i play exclusively with a 5 iron, a 7 iron, a pitching wedge and a putter, because i can't hit with ANY of my other clubs.  drivers?  forget it.
> 
> ...



 Just keep playing and maybe take a lesson that may help . I never took any lessons , read some books , played with some guys who were better than me and JUST KEPT Playing and reading and watching instructional videos on the nets  pretty soon things came around . Course the thing that really hooked me was i was LUCKY enough in my second season 4 years ago to get a hole in one 

Seriously just keep swinging the clubs , don't death grip the clubs and RELAX   if u hit a bad shot ( and we ALL do )  let it go and focus on the next one -- Have Fun


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 12, 2009)

thanks for the encouragement.  wish i had friends that could give me helpful tips.  instead, i'm stuck with idiots that come up with nicknames like "divot boy".  

seriously speaking, yeah, i know, it's all about getting out there.  but, man, the progress is SLOW.  i just don't get how i can be so coordinated on the slopes and so completely lost on the links.  

but, that's what the roving beer carts are for.  i'm usually the beer girl's best customer on the course when i play!

:beer:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 12, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> thanks for the encouragement.  wish i had friends that could give me helpful tips.  instead, i'm stuck with idiots that come up with nicknames like "divot boy".
> 
> seriously speaking, yeah, i know, it's all about getting out there.  but, man, the progress is SLOW.  i just don't get how i can be so coordinated on the slopes and so completely lost on the links.
> 
> ...



 Yeah well welcome to the club !!    Ever watch Robin Williams routine on teh history of golf -- IT EXPLAINS EVERYTHING  _ROFLMBFAO  !!!!!!!!  

Golf is a game for masochists   there are so many independent variables that can screw up what amounts to a walk in the meadows   It is frustrating but teh key is to stay LOOSE mentally and physically and just keep reading watching and learning the game and then JUST when ya THINK I"M in the ONE -- one of those damn variables changes JUST to mess with your head  

Beer tents are KEWL too !! :beer:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 12, 2009)

that was supposed to be I'm in the ZONE-- sorry i'm a crapola keyboarder


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 12, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> thanks for the encouragement.  wish i had friends that could give me helpful tips.


For helpful tips, check out videojug.com and search for golf. The videojug.com videos on golf are all sensational. Youtube.com for Shawn Clement... also some amazingly good free online instructional videos. The web is full of people self promoting their golf instruction by offering free videos online so they can promote themselves and their club to try to get business. It doesn't take the place of a lesson so someone can fix your swing... but that is how I learned and I can at least get around a full course for the most part without too many snowmen. :lol:

Not a video, but here is a good web site that discusses the swing:
http://perfectgolfswingreview.net/


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 12, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> For helpful tips, check out videojug.com and search for golf. The videojug.com videos on golf are all sensational. Youtube.com for Shawn Clement... also some amazingly good free online instructional videos. The web is full of people self promoting their golf instruction by offering free videos online so they can promote themselves and their club to try to get business. It doesn't take the place of a lesson so someone can fix your swing... but that is how I learned and I can at least get around a full course for the most part without too many snowmen. :lol:
> 
> Not a video, but here is a good web site that discusses the swing:
> http://perfectgolfswingreview.net/





thanks!!  i'll definitely check those resources out.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 12, 2009)

There are tons of good tips you can get that will help the game.  I usually pick up a few here and there on the course, but I also took lessons at the beginning of my golf experience, and continue to take a lesson a year to sharpen my skills.

Surprisingly, golf lessons are not that expensive and you can get a lot out of it.

After I broke my wrist last year I needed to make an appointment to completely change my grip and get the power back in my swing.  THAT was a chore!

And, yes I have seen the Robin Williams bit.
Some language, but hilarious!
  Thanks to Phil for first sharing this with me....
Enjoy!
http://funrestarea.com/pages/robin_williams.shtml


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 13, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> thanks for the encouragement.  wish i had friends that could give me helpful tips.  instead, i'm stuck with idiots that come up with nicknames like "divot boy".
> 
> seriously speaking, yeah, i know, it's all about getting out there.  but, man, the progress is SLOW.  i just don't get how i can be so coordinated on the slopes and so completely lost on the links.
> 
> ...




Couple things:

1. The game was invented by a bunch of drunks, so keep up the good drinking (most important)

2. Keep your head still---- the first step to a good golf swing

3. Turn your shoulders----by thinking of "this" what needs to take place in the golf swing will just happen naturally

4. Swing "out" at the ball---think of swinging to 1 o'clock----this will help in a nice "round" swing

5. Hit down and THRU the ball---take a divot!!!! By hitting "down" the ball will go up, it's gotta. In other words let the club do the work.

6. Always refer back to #1 when all else fails.

Keep us posted and enjoy!!!!


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 13, 2009)

#1 and #6 are sound advice. The rest of the advice depends on a number of factors. What if the guy is a hooker? Then #4 would be deadly. For me, I am a digger and take too much turf, so #5 would kill my game. And the instruction I am familiar with does not advocate the "keep your head down" method because the head should have a small "sway" backwards during the backswing and the head should come up in the follow through and "keeping your head down" may cause impact problems if someone is too focused on their head.

Generally, I find advice given online to be too general and catch all so I would get a lesson and have someone fix things when they can see your swing instead.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 13, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> #1 and #6 are sound advice. The rest of the advice depends on a number of factors. What if the guy is a hooker? Then #4 would be deadly. For me, I am a digger and take too much turf, so #5 would kill my game. And the instruction I am familiar with does not advocate the "keep your head down" method because the head should have a small "sway" backwards during the backswing and the head should come up in the follow through and "keeping your head down" may cause impact problems if someone is too focused on their head.
> 
> Generally, I find advice given online to be too general and catch all so I would get a lesson and have someone fix things when they can see your swing instead.



Not really Riv...He's just begining so dollars to doughnuts he aint' hooking it. If he is, it's do to more of an "over the top move" than an inside out, or "swing to 1 o'clock" move. Swinging to 1 will help stop the over the top move that most begginers develope by trying to hit the ball too hard, or hit it from the top of the swing. A "digger" is usually a result of hitting it fat, not hitting down on the ball, there is a difference. Never said keep "head down", said "still". Keeping the head still promotes a smooth straight takeaway and good turn, of which is needed to hit down and thru the ball. 

Online advise, imo. should be general because there are many ways to skin a cat. I'm not a "techy" person in golf or skiing. I rely heavily on the "kiss" method and let nature take over.  After all (as a very famous man said) "All we can do is hit it, then God takes over."


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 15, 2009)

Anyone hit 'em over the weekend?? Sunday I shot an 80 w/ 2 dbls---gawd I hate dbls!!! Strokes are too hard to make up to give that many away in 1 friggin hole. Hit it pretty darn good except for 2 bad t-balls that I was "stuck" on my right side resulting in ugliness. Have our "usual group" tomorrow so lookinf forward to that.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 15, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Anyone hit 'em over the weekend?? Sunday I shot an 80 w/ 2 dbls---gawd I hate dbls!!! Strokes are too hard to make up to give that many away in 1 friggin hole. Hit it pretty darn good except for 2 bad t-balls that I was "stuck" on my right side resulting in ugliness. Have our "usual group" tomorrow so lookinf forward to that.



Nice round my man !!! , an 80 is damn fine ball striking . 


I played Saturday was ok but nuthin special an 88.My first nine was rocky a 46 then a 42 on the back side  . I had a few too many doubles myself darn it , but tomorrow's another day


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 15, 2009)

Playing in Lake Anna in 2 weeks..probably not playing until then..


----------



## drjeff (Jun 15, 2009)

Struck it pretty well today tee to green (4 fairways and 6 greens for 9 holes) - wasn't happy with the 17 putts though and ended up with a 2 over 38.  Would have liked to play the back nine, but the rain this morning had me delay my start and then I had some stuff this afternoon that I couldn't miss.  Figures since on 7,8 and 9 I was REALLY getting the irons dialed in and hit all 3 within 10 feet - just gotta get the ball rolling with the flat stick and I could really get a round going I feel.

Atleast I'll get to see firsthand how it's "reallly done" on Friday and Saturday as I'll be down at the US Open hiking around Bethpage


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 15, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Struck it pretty well today tee to green (4 fairways and 6 greens for 9 holes) - wasn't happy with the 17 putts though and ended up with a 2 over 38.  Would have liked to play the back nine, but the rain this morning had me delay my start and then I had some stuff this afternoon that I couldn't miss.  Figures since on 7,8 and 9 I was REALLY getting the irons dialed in and hit all 3 within 10 feet - just gotta get the ball rolling with the flat stick and I could really get a round going I feel.
> 
> Atleast I'll get to see firsthand how it's "reallly done" on Friday and Saturday as I'll be down at the US Open hiking around Bethpage



TWO Over !!!!!!!!!! Awesome round doc . Its great when everything is clicking  hitting those approaches as you described them is Playing in the Zone


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 15, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Struck it pretty well today tee to green (4 fairways and 6 greens for 9 holes) - wasn't happy with the 17 putts though and ended up with a 2 over 38.  Would have liked to play the back nine, but the rain this morning had me delay my start and then I had some stuff this afternoon that I couldn't miss.  Figures since on 7,8 and 9 I was REALLY getting the irons dialed in and hit all 3 within 10 feet - just gotta get the ball rolling with the flat stick and I could really get a round going I feel.
> 
> Atleast I'll get to see firsthand how it's "reallly done" on Friday and Saturday as I'll be down at the US Open* hiking around Bethpage *



Ain't kiddin there Doc---I was a caddy there during a NYS Open Qualifier for a buddy of mine years ago---all I can say is TV does that place ZERO justice. That somebeech is steep!!! Oh, long too :grin:


----------



## drjeff (Jun 16, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Ain't kiddin there Doc---I was a caddy there during a NYS Open Qualifier for a buddy of mine years ago---all I can say is TV does that place ZERO justice. That somebeech is steep!!! Oh, long too :grin:




Never played it myself, but my business partner (who I'm going to the open with), grew up in Bethpage and has played the Black(and the other 4 courses there) many times.  Can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 16, 2009)

Due to my thumb injury (and re-injury and second re-injury), I have only had one day on the course and two days at the range. Got out to the range today and had complete and total paralysis by analysis. I couldn't stop tinkering and trying to make small adjustments. Got to the point that even when I was trying to not analyze and just swing... I still couldn't let it happen. Did nail one amazing hum dinger off my new Acer 4H. Guys next to me took notice and were like "nice club!" They were really surprised about it being a component LOL! They were all trying their new $300 Nike Sasquatch. I'm belting em' out with my $40 hybrid built with my preference in shaft and grip!


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 17, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Never played it myself, but my business partner (who I'm going to the open with), grew up in Bethpage and has played the Black(and the other 4 courses there) many times.  Can't wait to see it in person!



Check out # 10 from the tee---260yds just to reach the fairway, I didn't!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 17, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Check out # 10 from the tee---260yds just to reach the fairway, I didn't!!!



Now that's a  one SERIOUS poke just to get to the SHORT grass !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 17, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Now that's a  one SERIOUS poke just to get to the SHORT grass !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You ain't kiddin----the guy I caddied for (PGA Pro) hit's it long. I'd say 290 carry on avrg---that day it was playing slightly into the wind, he made the fairway by 10 yds and we were praying the the entore time the ball was in the air.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 17, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> You ain't kiddin----the guy I caddied for (PGA Pro) hit's it long. I'd say 290 carry on avrg---that day it was playing slightly into the wind, he made the fairway by 10 yds and we were praying the the entore time the ball was in the air.




Those guys are AWESOME  -  in all the years i've played i 've hit ONE drive that far .

 I hit a  VERY LUCKY shot 311 to the apron by cutting a dogleg  over a swamp , It was early September the fairway was like CONCRETE from a very dry summer and the ball  must have gotten 40 yds of roll , bounce whatever . I looked for the ball at about 260 where i thought it dropped and was pissed when i couldn't find it  so i decided to just walk up to the green  and just see what is going on here ------------damn near died when i saw the ball on the apron . 

. That's one freaking shot i'll never forget,   better than my ACE  cuz at least i SAW that from the tee box


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 17, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Those guys are AWESOME  -  in all the years i've played i 've hit ONE drive that far .
> 
> I hit a  VERY LUCKY shot 311 to the apron by cutting a dogleg  over a swamp , It was early September the fairway was like CONCRETE from a very dry summer and the ball  must have gotten 40 yds of roll , bounce whatever . I looked for the ball at about 260 where i thought it dropped and was pissed when i couldn't find it  so i decided to just walk up to the green  and just see what is going on here ------------damn near died when i saw the ball on the apron .
> 
> . That's one freaking shot i'll never forget,   better than my ACE  cuz at least i SAW that from the tee box




Those kinda shots are fun---once during a pro-am I got 180 yds do to a 3 hitter on a cart path that ended up in a green side bunker on a par 5 in 2. Didn't do me any good, still made par ;-)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 17, 2009)

Just back from a pretty fair round ( for me)  on my favorite par 60 -- was +5 today,  for a 65 , no birds  but 13 pars  was pretty happy with striking today


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 17, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just back from a pretty fair round ( for me)  on my favorite par 60 -- was +5 today,  for a 65 , no birds  but 13 pars  was pretty happy with striking today



Nice--13 pars anywhere is solid


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 17, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Those kinda shots are fun---once during a pro-am I got 180 yds do to a 3 hitter on a cart path that ended up in a green side bunker on a par 5 in 2. Didn't do me any good, still made par ;-)



Gotta love a 180 yd bonus  !!!!!!!!


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 17, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Anyone hit 'em over the weekend?? Sunday I shot an 80 w/ 2 dbls---gawd I hate dbls!!! Strokes are too hard to make up to give that many away in 1 friggin hole. Hit it pretty darn good except for 2 bad t-balls that I was "stuck" on my right side resulting in ugliness. Have our "usual group" tomorrow so lookinf forward to that.



Wow, I've been busy for a few days and got behind on this thread.
Didn't visit my clubs over the weekend, too busy demoing mt bikes and hitting trails, but it looks like you guys have had a few great days.

Campgottagopee, sounds like you're refining your game, eh?

WD, nice round!

DrJeff, I would love to be in your shoes.....something about the smells of a golf course and the vibe of the pros in their element.  Enjoy!

On another note, I've got tickets to the Buick Open coming up at the end of July(thru Aug 2nd).
If anyone is coming to Michigan for any reason I'd be happy to share a few tickets(I have a book of 10 and may only use 6)


----------



## drjeff (Jun 17, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> DrJeff, I would love to be in your shoes.....something about the smells of a golf course and the vibe of the pros in their element.  Enjoy!



Just look for me on TV Friday + Saturday,  I'm sure I'll be the only tall guy in a rain poncho carrying a beer  

Forcast isn't looking particularly great for the next 4 days @ bethpage 70% chance of rain Thursday + Sunday and 25% chance of rain/showers Friday/Saturday


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 18, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Campgottagopee, sounds like you're refining your game, eh?




I wish that were true.....I'm slowly accepting the fact that my best golf is behind me now, simply do to the fact I don't play as much as I used to. I was the guy who hit balls every day before and after work an hour each session. Now I'm lucky if I get 20min a week in at the range so I just play, but playin is waaaaaaay better than practicing. :grin:


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 18, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Just look for me on TV Friday + Saturday,  I'm sure I'll be the only tall guy in a rain poncho carrying a beer
> 
> Forcast isn't looking particularly great for the next 4 days @ bethpage 70% chance of rain Thursday + Sunday and 25% chance of rain/showers Friday/Saturday



Who you plan on following---I'll look for you.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Who you plan on following---I'll look for you.



Still TBD who we'll follow.  Allow by business partner's basketball court antics last night leading to a really swollen left knee this AM  might end up in us atleast on Friday hanging around 1,2,3 and 16,17,18 in a grandstand with a beer tent not too far away 

Bethpage's layout with basically the front 9 heading out away from the clubhouse and then the back 9 playing back in, instead of the usual 1,9,10,18 all being somewhat in the proximity of the clubhouse combined with my partner's knee may prevent us from following around a couple of groups.

Dissapointed that Freddie Couples isn't in the field since if he was and if he had the same style "groupies" following him as he did at Winged Foot, we'd love to follow him around as not only does he have one sweet swing,  but he had this group of 6 or 7 really attractive "cougar-esque" women following him all wearing shirts that said "Boom Boom" on them - so it was just about as much funny watching Freddie as it was watching the "Boom Boom Girls" 

Usually I like to not really watch the big names who are playing well, but the guys who are struggling a bit and really having to grind it out.  I just find it fascinating to watch the pros when their struggling a bit manage their way around the course


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 18, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Still TBD who we'll follow.  Allow by business partner's basketball court antics last night leading to a really swollen left knee this AM  might end up in us atleast on Friday hanging around 1,2,3 and 16,17,18 in a grandstand with a beer tent not too far away
> 
> Bethpage's layout with basically the front 9 heading out away from the clubhouse and then the back 9 playing back in, instead of the usual 1,9,10,18 all being somewhat in the proximity of the clubhouse combined with my partner's knee may prevent us from following around a couple of groups.
> 
> ...



Hopefully Rocco will be round for the weekend---that dude is fun to follow. I've had chance to meet him on 2 diff occasions (he's college team bud's with our club pro), just a super down to earth fun person to be around. I hope to get his book for Fathers Day.

Anyway, have fun---I know the beer will be cold :beer:


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 18, 2009)

I followed Rocco at the Buick open last year,...That was fun!


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 18, 2009)

First time playing since April today. Finally! Two re-injuries of the thumb later! Played at the White Mountain Hotel in North Conway under White Horse Ledges after a meeting we had there. With hotel stay, it was only $30 for 9 holes with a cart!!! One of the best deals I have ever paid considering how nice this course is. Well maintained, nice holes, challenging bunkers, and sensationally stunning views. I really enjoyed the course. Took me three holes to find my groove and then I started hitting some great iron shots.

But OMG SLOW PLAY!!!! 1:40 to play five holes with a cart!!! Gah! I can walk 9 holes faster than I did 5 with a cart! A scramble was playing in front of us and they were playing slower than I've seen some foursomes play all their own balls. It was the most painful golf experience I have ever had on the course. We quit after five holes as we had only planned to play a quick round and be done within an hour and a half. Course rules suggest that 2:15 is the max play time for the course. These guys were playing at a pace to do 2:30 for 9 holes in a scramble!!! YIKES!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 18, 2009)

Man the one thing i hate is SLOOOOOOOOW play  ,


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 18, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Man the one thing i hate is SLOOOOOOOOW play  ,


On the fifth hole par 3 (140 yards), one of the dudes in front of us hit a second pitch shot onto the green while I was waiting to tee off. It took everything I had not to try to hit my 8 iron right into their group after I saw that. They knew we were waiting and the guy hit a GREAT first shot just feet away from the hole.

Slow play is one thing and I can understand slow play when the course is packed and no one can do anything about it. But you don't take three practice swings, reconsider your aim, and then hit two balls. GAH!!!!


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 18, 2009)

That is just bad etiquette .....:nono:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Man the one thing i hate is SLOOOOOOOOW play  ,



times two...a major reason I don't like starting after 8AM on the weekend..I play so much worse playing a 5+ hour round as opposed to a tolerable 3 or so hour round..


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 22, 2009)

Scramble today at Owl's Nest in Campton, NH. Very difficult course with a lot of dog legs, elevation changes, OOB indents, water hazards, etc. Our team was made up of all 100+ golfers without a ringer but we held our own getting it onto the green for a par putt more times than not (though we rarely made that par putt!). 

I swung exceptionally well considering that was only my second game of the year and only fourth time swinging the clubs. Focused on my take away and not trying to rip the downswing. Still don't have anything but the irons working well, so I generally only hit with my irons.

Clocked the piss out of the ball a few times including a 180-190 tee shot with my 6I which is normally my 160 yard club. Just WOW. o: Effortless swing, ball went 100% perfectly straight without my normal fade/slice, just total money. Split the fairway for a perfect follow up shot onto the green and that would be the only hole we made par on. Had another great tee shot with similar ball flight and feeling but it landed in the sand. Those two shots made my day. Most people probably would have thought I was daft for screaming out a WhooHOOOOOO!!!! on a 180-190 drive off the tee :lol:

Feel SO much better today with my irons. I gotta just play irons off the tee from now on... it is so hard to get over that mental hurdle  of not reaching for a longer club but a 6I straight beats a sliced 3H or 3W every time.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 22, 2009)

So I have read a TON of golf books this past year. Currently working on Joe Dante's "Four Magic Moves". Page 15-17 had an eye opening revelation when Dante tries to dispel generally accepted golf gospel that is in fact not true. This section was dispeling that "Turn the hips to the left" is at best an incomplete statement of advice. Dante does an _amazing_ job of describing the lateral hip move that other authors have referred to as the "bump" which I never really understood what they were talking about...  this whole "bump" thing simply alluded me. So I get up and try starting the downswing with a lateral move of the hips instead of hip rotation and it just feels RIGHT. Like WOW. I want to hit some more balls right now to try this out!! The most interesting aspect of this change is that the shoulders and arms turn  themselves in a sense with this lateral bump whereas before I felt like I was making a huge initiation of the turn and swing, and I know standard technique is that you shouldn't be forcing the arms like that. Its like getting a missing piece of information at long last.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 22, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> So I have read a TON of golf books this past year. Currently working on Joe Dante's "Four Magic Moves". Page 15-17 had an eye opening revelation when Dante tries to dispel generally accepted golf gospel that is in fact not true. This section was dispeling that "Turn the hips to the left" is at best an incomplete statement of advice. Dante does an _amazing_ job of describing the lateral hip move that other authors have referred to as the "bump" which I never really understood what they were talking about...  this whole "bump" thing simply alluded me. So I get up and try starting the downswing with a lateral move of the hips instead of hip rotation and it just feels RIGHT. Like WOW. I want to hit some more balls right now to try this out!! The most interesting aspect of this change is that the shoulders and arms turn  themselves in a sense with this lateral bump whereas before I felt like I was making a huge initiation of the turn and swing, and I know standard technique is that you shouldn't be forcing the arms like that. Its like getting a missing piece of information at long last.



Run with it Riv, if how it was described in the book makes sense to you and gets you thinking in a way that the swing makes sense, go with it!  Get to the range and get some muscle memory going as soon as possible, since with the golf swing, I've always been a HUGE proponent of the less things you think about (meaning its mostly second nature for you), the better you're game will be.  For me atleast, the worst thing is when I go into a swing trying to simultaneosuly think about hips, back, shoulders, arms, head position, grip pressure  

Nowadays, all I'm thinking about swing wise (once I've committed to my club selection/target line) is keeping my belt and shoulders on a plane parallel to the ground throughout my swing.  If I'm doing that, then I'm usually getting a good weight shift and finishing with my weight on my left side (where it should be for a righty like myself)


----------



## drjeff (Jun 22, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Scramble today at Owl's Nest in Campton, NH. Very difficult course with a lot of dog legs, elevation changes, OOB indents, water hazards, etc. Our team was made up of all 100+ golfers without a ringer but we held our own getting it onto the green for a par putt more times than not (though we rarely made that par putt!).
> 
> I swung exceptionally well considering that was only my second game of the year and only fourth time swinging the clubs. Focused on my take away and not trying to rip the downswing. Still don't have anything but the irons working well, so I generally only hit with my irons.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you experienced the pure joy of a flushed, sweet spot shot there!  And IMHO, in a way it's pretty darned close to that feeling one gets when floating effortlessly through DEEP powder - i.e. about as good a feeling one can get with their clothes on


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 23, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Sounds like you experienced the pure joy of a flushed, sweet spot shot there!  And IMHO, in a way it's pretty darned close to that feeling one gets when floating effortlessly through DEEP powder - i.e. about as good a feeling one can get with their clothes on


That's crazy talk right there. It felt good but it didn't feel _that_ good! :razz:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 23, 2009)

I find clearing your mind while playing and only focusing on just one thing when addressing any shot works BEST  for me .  The KISS Method


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 23, 2009)

Have any of you heard about the Sports Diamond that Weems has in his Brilliant Skiing Everyday book?

He talks about how we use all the corners of the diamond for different parts of skiing, life and other sports.
The corners of the diamond are:
Power = gear, technique, body, 
Purpose = I want to get from here to there and make an arc(or I want the ball to go in that direction with this loft)
Will = the gumption to get out there and do the tough stuff
Touch = when you have to let it all go and just feel it


I have used this a lot in my golf game this year and have forced myself to forget about the power corner, which is where I get hung up.  I'll actually say to myself, as I approach the ball,  "go to the touch corner and enjoy it"

I've also been walking the course a lot and that has given me a whole new feel of the game, and has encouraged me to keep it straight(who wants to go looking for a ball when you don't have a cart to go on the hunt.)

My balls have been straighter and cleaner, but they lost distance.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 23, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Have any of you heard about the Sports Diamond that Weems has in his Brilliant Skiing Everyday book?
> 
> 
> I've also been walking the course a lot and that has given me a whole new feel of the game, and has encouraged me to keep it straight(who wants to go looking for a ball when you don't have a cart to go on the hunt.)
> ...



Yep  great exercise and you get teh FEEL for teh place  . Distance is fine but accuracy is better IMO and apparantly your scores are coming down too 

So keep playing and as my friend and one great golfer  "Jaime" an Ecaudorian says to me whenever i experience slippage and starting thinking too damn much   " JOOST heet de Ball Warpie"


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 23, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Run with it Riv, if how it was described in the book makes sense to you and gets you thinking in a way that the swing makes sense, go with it!  Get to the range and get some muscle memory going as soon as possible, since with the golf swing, I've always been a HUGE proponent of the less things you think about (meaning its mostly second nature for you), the better you're game will be.


Recently, I have been killing myself with paralysis by analysis. Got to the range today and was knocking the piss out of my 9I. Consistency was WAY up and I honked a few balls +10-20 yards beyond my average and +30 on one really smooth hit.

Was having a hard time going slow with my balls. It felt so good I kept cranking them. So it didn't take long for my back to wear out, especially after having hit over a hundred balls yesterday while playing. So I started hitting some bad shots after the first 1/3 or so that I was clocking. Really felt good to have worked out that part of my swing but now I need a lot of reps to "own" it. The body knew when it felt right and when it felt wrong... but it was not automatic and I was over doing the move I incorporated sometimes which was getting my off balance.

The best thing was I started topping the ball! LOL. I have always been a digger. So that was interesting having to work that one out... which didn't take long. Just had to adjust a former compensation.

Woods still were not working and I was getting back into my old habit of pushing the ball (both straight and with a slight fade, but the push was the main issue). Something weird is happening with my shoulders. If I can get that resolved, I think I'll have my swing issues down to somewhat tolerable inconsistency rather than not knowing where any given shot will go.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh jeez, there was another interesting aspect to this move I incorporated... I had to REALLY work on not over swinging. That lateral bump of the hips got my body turning WAY too fast if I even _tried_ to "swing" the club instead of letting the swing happen by the motion of my body. I took some BIG whiffs due to falling into old habits of trying to swing with my arms while also incorporating the body. Amazing how much power can be generated from such a simple move!


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 28, 2009)

Back at the range today. WOW. What a difference. Between starting the swing with a lateral hip move and getting some tips on grip and club face angle during the backswing (http://www.youtube.com/user/clubfacegolf), I was drawing my low irons. Draws!!! More consistency too with slightly more distance. And DRAWS! That only worked for LW-7I... once I got to my 6I, I started having trouble. But I fixed that by disconnecting the head from the shaft on my 6I and giving up on that club. Oops! Now I HAVE to buy that new set I was looking at as my original set of irons only has 9-7 now. Oops...

I think my back was just getting tired with the 6I. Couldn't get the hybrids to go either. Just tired from hitting over 70 balls without much rest in between. The trigger for me was really feeling the "connection" between the left arm/shoulder and chest. It created a great frame of reference and I felt like I was in great position to "bump" the swing into motion. Just wow. Now I just need to figure out the hybrids and woods and perhaps the driver, LOL.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 29, 2009)

2009 Club Championship in the books-----Double J is our repeat champ followed by Dr. Vodka and "Gut" who both lost on the second playoff hole to a fantasic bird. Yours truly cam in solo second in the first flight w/ scores of 79/77. I'm happy with my play for the weekend, yes it would've been nice to play in the Championship flight but needed my 77 the first day to qualify. Still came in the top 8 overall which qualifies my for the "Inner Club" which I haven't made in 2 years so I'm STOKED for that. 

Next up---string of pro-ams!!!!!

How was your weekend golf???


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 29, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> 2010 Club Championship in the books-----Double J is our repeat champ followed by Dr. Vodka and "Gut" who both lost on the second playoff hole to a fantasic bird. Yours truly cam in solo second in the first flight w/ scores of 79/77. I'm happy with my play for the weekend, yes it would've been nice to play in the Championship flight but needed my 77 the first day to qualify. Still came in the top 8 overall which qualifies my for the "Inner Club" which I haven't made in 2 years so I'm STOKED for that.
> 
> Next up---string of pro-ams!!!!!
> 
> How was your weekend golf???



Campster  that's farking awesome my man !!!   you should be stoked . I played thurs, fri  and today . 86 ,88 and todays 89 ( 41/48) . Today i was skitzo  front nine was an ok for me 41   and as 35 for first damn 8 holes  back nine i imploded my last 10 holes were FUGLy

And to make matters worse my lower back is in need of an ADJUSTMENT  , ususally get one once a year from my ace  chiropracter  a  trim fantastic looking woman who my ski and golf buddies always say " She can squeeze my buns anytime" -


----------



## drjeff (Jun 30, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> 2010 Club Championship in the books-----Double J is our repeat champ followed by Dr. Vodka and "Gut" who both lost on the second playoff hole to a fantasic bird. Yours truly cam in solo second in the first flight w/ scores of 79/77. I'm happy with my play for the weekend, yes it would've been nice to play in the Championship flight but needed my 77 the first day to qualify. Still came in the top 8 overall which qualifies my for the "Inner Club" which I haven't made in 2 years so I'm STOKED for that.
> 
> Next up---string of pro-ams!!!!!
> 
> How was your weekend golf???



Solid play there Camp!

Played Monday, and I was just a smidge off with my swing plane for my irons  Consistantly hitting them a touch heavy, and you'd think that after a couple of swings in a row with a big 'ol hunk of turf flying up at impact that I might have done something like choke up on the club just a touch   Ended up with an 83 and got a whole bunch of practice at the pitch from 10 yards short of the green shots 

Actually though felt nice to be playing golf in my neck of the woods when it actually felt like summer out!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 3, 2009)

I played wednesday with my dad. It was at a course here in virginia that has a 800 yard par six. I played pretty shitty but had a few pars. We were matched up with random golfers who were really annoying. They talked alot and spent way to long searching for lost balls.  My enthusiasm for golf is no longer there and i dont see myself playing much in the future.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 5, 2009)

Finally, sunshine and no rain! Up here in NH, I don't even remember the last day it was sunny all day and no rain. Waited for the sun to go do and hit up the local par 3 for $10. Sun was a factor on some holes.

I played very well at times and extremely poorly at others. Normally, my putting saves me but not today. I hit 1/3 greens off the tee. But I three putted more often than I care to admit. Despite scoring a NINE on hole two after hitting out of the woods and four putting, I still managed to walk away with a 45 out of 27 par. Had I parred that 2nd hole instead of hitting into the woods and four putting, I would have just missed a boogie golf round. Amazing what a single blow up hole can do to your game.

Lots of victories today. My first tee shot was a three wood on a 210 yard par 3 and I hooked it WAAAAAY left into the woods. Say WHAT? Nice. Third hole I put it perfectly within 10 feet of the hole. Fourth hole, I launched my 5H as far as I have ever hit it. *Swing* *Swosh* "HOLY SHIT!" WOW! Didn't find that ball but man did I ever crunch it. Hole five, seven feet from the pin off the tee, I thought I had a hole in one. Both of the last holes, I teed off and landed in the fringe and three putted.

Amazing how well my iron game is coming together. Got the bump down and now I am focusing on the backswing... not going back as far (instead of "KILL IT!!!!") and focusing on a flat left hand wrist at the end of my back swing. And really focusing on the left arm/shoulder connection. All these things have really helped me get more inside out on my swing path, to the point that I am starting to draw a lot of my shots. Really cool to see a draw... though it is an unfortunate shot when I set up expecting a fade/slice :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 6, 2009)

Really bizzarro  round today 

We cut  it short after 9 holes due to frakin monsoon !! 

I  was  on fire thru first 7 holes  even chipped one in from 35 yds with my choked PW  and was even par thru 7 .  Then i got stung on the ear lobe by a small bee on the 8th fairway  .  It swelled up like a friggin UBANGI   , itched like hell and to add insult to injury i double bogied the last 2 holes so ended up 9 at +4  

Then the monsoon hit and it was time to Bolt  to dodge the electrical show that was on the way about a mile off . Mt ear lobe is still swollen but down considerably after taking some benedril


----------



## drjeff (Jul 6, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Really bizzarro  round today
> 
> We cut  it short after 9 holes due to frakin monsoon !!
> 
> ...




Sounds like a round of BIZZARRO GOLF there Warp!   Hope the ear's better!

Played pretty well today, except for the 2 balls that I lost out in the middle of the right rough NOT near any trees/sand/junk   In spite of 3 doubles (those 2 random lost balls + a 75 yard long bunker on the 4th hole of my course that I'd prefer NOT to think about ) shot 76 with all the "bad" on the front nine with a 42 and then lit it up for a -2 34 on the back! I was just hitting my approaches to the proper place and the FINALLY there was some consistant life in my putter today! 

I figure after how I played the back 9 today that I'm in for some abuse from the golf gods tommorrow  Then I'll put the sticks in the travel bag and bring 'em down to Florida for 3 rounds with my Dad the end of the week at his course which has 4 holes on it that even after playing them about 25 times I still haven't figured out the clubs to use off the tee to make the hole feel somewhat comfortable   Oh well, I'll just be doing my part to help the golf ball industry   The worst thing though will be after finally getting the putter going on some nice smooth, quick bent grass greens here in CT, I'm going to likely get used and abused by some SLOW overseeded, heavily water Florida Bermuda grass greens this weekend :blink:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 6, 2009)

Sounds like your game is ON TARGET doc !!  a minus 2 is outstanding and of course a 76 on any course is amazing . Glad u got the ugly stick working too .. Have fun in Fla. Be sure  take some $$$ off 'dem ole Gators !

Thanks for asking BTW,  my ear lobe is almost back to normal size now   still looks swollen but no longer like a side show freak


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 8, 2009)

Anyone going to Turning Stone to watch Tiger??? Few of us heading up to check it out. Only 3000 ticket to be sold so should be great chance to "get close" to the world's #1

Check it out http://www.turningstone.com/resortnews/foundationchallenge/index.php

Warp, not far from you---real close for me :beer:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 8, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Anyone going to Turning Stone to watch Tiger??? Few of us heading up to check it out. Only 3000 ticket to be sold so should be great chance to "get close" to the world's #1
> 
> Check it out http://www.turningstone.com/resortnews/foundationchallenge/index.php
> 
> Warp, not far from you---real close for me :beer:



Fraid not Camp got other plans for that period of time -- but if u go pleae do not yell : "Get in da Hole "  K


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 8, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Fraid not Camp got other plans for that period of time -- but if u go pleae do not yell : "Get in da Hole "  K



Promise


----------



## St. Bear (Jul 8, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Fraid not Camp got other plans for that period of time -- but if u go pleae do not yell : "Get in da Hole "  K



And if anybody does yell that, punch them in the face for me.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 8, 2009)

St. Bear said:


> And if anybody does yell that, punch them in the face for me.



Promise :razz:

It's going to be amazing to watch these guy eat this course up. I've played it (best ever 83) and watching these guys coast around shooting 67 is gonna be fun and humbling.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 8, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Promise :razz:
> 
> It's going to be amazing to watch these guy eat this course up. I've played it (best ever 83) and watching these guys coast around shooting 67 is gonna be fun and humbling.



Hey an  83 on Atonyote is pretty damn good golf Campter . When my bro in law  ( an 11 handicap) played it the first year it was opened the starter asked him " Do you have a LOT of balls ' my  BIL thought he was being a smart ass


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 8, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hey an  83 on Atonyote is pretty damn good golf Campter . When my bro in law  ( an 11 handicap) played it the first year it was opened the starter asked him " Do you have a LOT of balls ' my  BIL thought he was being a smart ass



Like I said that's my best, and I got lucky. chipped in 4 times for par!!!!!! That saved at least 3 bogies and 1 double easy. The place is tough and long, but always in great shape!!!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 9, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Promise :razz:
> 
> It's going to be amazing to watch these guy eat this course up. I've played it (best ever 83) and watching these guys coast around shooting 67 is gonna be fun and humbling.





Warp Daddy said:


> Hey an  83 on Atonyote is pretty damn good golf Campter . When my bro in law  ( an 11 handicap) played it the first year it was opened the starter asked him " Do you have a LOT of balls ' my  BIL thought he was being a smart ass





campgottagopee said:


> Like I said that's my best, and I got lucky. chipped in 4 times for par!!!!!! That saved at least 3 bogies and 1 double easy. The place is tough and long, but always in great shape!!!



Always a blast watching the pros play a course (and eat it up) that you've played yourself!  For me, I really love watching the season opening Mercedes Championship from Kapalua, Maui.  I've played the Plantation course 3 times,  and unlike many courses where I'll feel "comfortable" on maybe 14-16+ holes and really only feel like there's 1 or 2 holes where I feel like I'm working for bogey from the moment I tee the ball up on that hole,  The Plantation Course for me has me feeling like I'm struggling to make bogey on 17 holes and only semi comfortable on 1 of them, and then the pros year in and year out will hang 63's to 67's all over the leaderboard (it's a par 73 BTW) from a set of tees that play about 400 yards longer than what I play from (they've never actually had the "championship" tees back on the WWAAYY back tee boxes when I've played it).  Those guys are GOOD!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 9, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Always a blast watching the pros play a course (and eat it up) that you've played yourself!  For me, I really love watching the season opening Mercedes Championship from Kapalua, Maui.  I've played the Plantation course 3 times,  and unlike many courses where I'll feel "comfortable" on maybe 14-16+ holes and really only feel like there's 1 or 2 holes where I feel like I'm working for bogey from the moment I tee the ball up on that hole,  The Plantation Course for me has me feeling like I'm struggling to make bogey on 17 holes and only semi comfortable on 1 of them, and then the pros year in and year out will hang 63's to 67's all over the leaderboard (it's a par 73 BTW) from a set of tees that play about 400 yards longer than what I play from (they've never actually had the "championship" tees back on the WWAAYY back tee boxes when I've played it).  Those guys are GOOD!!!



IF i ever play that course doc, I'm bringing a Bazooka not a driver  

 BTW you playing in FLA ??


----------



## midd (Jul 9, 2009)

stumbled across and skimmed through this whole thread.  good read

been playing for 15 years or so (I'm twenty eight) and picked up a few things along the way.  Used to play a ton, got down to about 10, but haven't been able to play enough to get the consistency I need to break through.  stuck in the purgatory of 83-92.  I hit enough good shots each round to remind myself that I'm too skilled to play as poorly as I do.  It's a borderline sin that I suck like I do with the instruction and time spent on the range that I've had.  

most cogent point  I read was drjeff's assertion that less thought during the swing is the way to go.  couldn't agree more.  the brain doesn't function quickly enough to recognize, diagnose and adjust during the second or so a swing takes.  

it can get expensive, but I think the best way to dramatically improve is through lessons with a professional.  maybe 1/100 golfers has the ability recognize his/her faults and work towards correcting them.  oftentimes what seems to be the issue isn't, and creates a misdiagnosis and a incorrect fix.  plus, I'm convinced that the majority of tips in magazines and books are merely band-aids to provide a quick fix while ignoring (or not addressing fully) the underlying fundamental swing issues.


----------



## St. Bear (Jul 9, 2009)

Since we don't have a "Golfing on the Cheap" thread....

Free Golf on Friday afternoons.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 9, 2009)

Stole this from one of our local CNY PGA Pro's

Ten Commandments of Golf: 1. Play to play great. Don’t play not to play poorly. 2. Love the challenge of the day, whatever it maybe. 3. Get out of results and get into process. 4. Know that nothing will bother or upset you on the golf course and you will be in a great state of mind for every shot. 5. Playing with the feeling that the outcome doesn’t matter is almost always preferable to caring too much. 6. Believe fully in yourself so you can play freely. 7. See where you want the ball to go before every shot. 8. Be decisive, committed and clear. 9. Be your own best friend. 10. Love your wedge and your putter.


:beer:​


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2009)

I've gone 78-82 the last 2 days at the course my parents belong to in Florida. Played from the tips both days which turns it into a 7,000+ yard, 74.8 rating/ 144 slope WET beast   Can't complain too much - got a couple more favorable bounces yesterday than today BUT made a few more decent length putts today than yesterday, so it's all good in my book.  Most importantly I didn't have to deal with having any alligators near my golf ball either day, which sometimes IS an issue on this course 

Hopefully I'll get 1 more round in tommorrow, although the weather is looking a bit questionable with a decent chance of SLOW moving t-storms all day


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 10, 2009)

Good rounds Dr J---I've always struggled with Florida golf do to those friggin bermuda greens----geeeezus are they tought to figure out, talk about "grainy". I'll take bent grass anyday. And 7000 + yards---yikes!!! 6800 is plenty for me :roll:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 10, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Good rounds Dr J---I've always struggled with Florida golf do to those friggin bermuda greens----geeeezus are they tought to figure out, talk about "grainy". I'll take bent grass anyday. And 7000 + yards---yikes!!! 6800 is plenty for me :roll:



most of the couses I play are 5800 to 6300 from the mens tees...I played from the Blues at a local course cause my buddy is a low handicap which was 6600 and I shot a 98 which felt like a 90..I've never played in Florida and don't plan on visiting the state if I can help it..


----------



## drjeff (Jul 12, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Good rounds Dr J---I've always struggled with Florida golf do to those friggin bermuda greens----geeeezus are they tought to figure out, talk about "grainy". I'll take bent grass anyday. And 7000 + yards---yikes!!! 6800 is plenty for me :roll:



Tell me about it Camp!!!  With the grain these suckers are running about 85-90% of the nice slick bent grass greens of my home course in CT, but against the grain, were talking maybe 50% of my CT speed   Then, break wise, if the break is with the grain, they're about what I'd play in CT, but against the grain, they're maybe 1/3rd of what I'd play in CT.

Went out again today and go figure, I was on fire, -2 through 5 holes and then the requisite afternoon Florida t-storm rolled in off the Gulf of Mexico and had me + my Dad scrambling to put the sides down on his cart, and within about 5 minutes of first drop of rain, the low spots on the greens were flooded   Oh well, as my Dad put it, atleast his cart got a thorough wash on the drive back from the 6th tee area to my parents house 

Clubs are packed away in the travel bag and ready to head North tommorrow.  Can't wait to see how these greens down here will have messed me back at the home track later this week :blink:


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 13, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Can't wait to see how these greens down here will have messed me back at the home track later this week :blink:



Well, if you have 4 feet for birdie I'll bet you'll have 6 feet for par ;-)


----------



## drjeff (Jul 13, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Well, if you have 4 feet for birdie I'll bet you'll have 6 feet for par ;-)



Very true words!!  Just manged to get a very QUICK (2 hours and 5 minutes quick) 18 in this AM before I officially end my vacation and go into the office this afternoon to take care of some of the emergencies that built up last week.

Blew quite a few puts by the hole (the fact that yesterday finished up the Club Championship at my courses had the greens running even quicker than normal), but fortunately I was making almost all of the comebackers (even before I got my CT speed back under control)

Managed to shoot 79, can't complain at all as I ended up stat wise reaching all of my goals as to what I consider a good round (10 greens, 8 fairways and 30 putts)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 13, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Very true words!!  Just manged to get a very QUICK (2 hours and 5 minutes quick) 18 in this AM before I officially end my vacation and go into the office this afternoon to take care of some of the emergencies that built up last week.
> 
> Blew quite a few puts by the hole (the fact that yesterday finished up the Club Championship at my courses had the greens running even quicker than normal), but fortunately I was making almost all of the comebackers (even before I got my CT speed back under control)
> 
> Managed to shoot 79, can't complain at all as I ended up stat wise reaching all of my goals as to what I consider a good round (10 greens, 8 fairways and 30 putts)



Were you the first golfer out????  Wow that's a fast round..


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Were you the first golfer out????  Wow that's a fast round..



Gotta love speed golf


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 13, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Gotta love speed golf



Better than the typical 4.5-5 hour round which is a big reason I'm rapidly losing interest in the sport..


----------



## drjeff (Jul 14, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Were you the first golfer out????  Wow that's a fast round..



Yup, got to my course about 3 minutes before the usual group of 6 to 12 "old timers" who go out almost every AM 1st thing.  At first they were giving me the dirty look kind of like "how dare you head out before us", but after my 1st tee ball went about 50 yards past where there's end up from shorter tees and I was done with the 1st hole in about 3 minutes, I was nothing but a distant memory to them.  

As I was putting my cart away when I finished my round, I waved to that group that had given me the evil eye about 2 hours before as they were teeing off on #10.

I just LOVE speed golf!


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 14, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I just LOVE speed golf!


Speed golf is the best! Yesterday I hit up the local par 3 after work for a quick 9. The guy at the desk was warning me that a scramble started in an hour. I had to laugh! If 9 par 3 holes takes me an hour, I deserve to be off the course! Sadly, I didn't get to finish the last hole but that was due to getting stuck behind a pair of scramble players warming up on a few holes and slowing me down. :evil:

My swing is definitely improving as of late. I have a few key swing thoughts that have really helped with my iron play. My hybrids are touch and go and I have long since stopped even trying to hit my woods until I get a lesson. It is amazing how well you can play by only using irons and hybrids.

Now that my regular clubs have improved, my once "best part of my game" short game and putting has tanked so my scores have not shown improvement despite more consistent iron play. Funny game, this golf.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 14, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Yup, got to my course about 3 minutes before the usual group of 6 to 12 "old timers" who go out almost every AM 1st thing.  At first they were giving me the dirty look kind of like "how dare you head out before us", but after my 1st tee ball went about 50 yards past where there's end up from shorter tees and I was done with the 1st hole in about 3 minutes, I was nothing but a distant memory to them.
> 
> As I was putting my cart away when I finished my round, I waved to that group that had given me the evil eye about 2 hours before as they were teeing off on #10.
> 
> I just LOVE speed golf!



Is this at a country club??


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Is this at a country club??



yup

www.Quinnatisset.com


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 15, 2009)

drjeff said:


> yup
> 
> www.Quinnatisset.com



Nice track---here's mine

www.cortlandcc.com


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 15, 2009)

I am really starting to groove my iron swing. Was drilling my 7I over 160 yards today which is about 15+ yards longer than average (without a tee, no less!). Really starting to get a "feel" for my swing with the irons though I am sure I have a long way to go and the consistency is not there yet. Driving range pass is paying off!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I am really starting to groove my iron swing. Was drilling my 7I over 160 yards today which is about 15+ yards longer than average (without a tee, no less!). Really starting to get a "feel" for my swing with the irons though I am sure I have a long way to go and the consistency is not there yet. Driving range pass is paying off!



+1  Sometimes, especially as you're developing your swing, there just is no substitute for a good session of beating balls at the range!


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 22, 2009)

Back in the office after the Pro-Scratch Team Event (CNY PGA event) at Bighamton CC, which by the way is a sa_weet track built in 1919 by  A.W. Tillinghast. I really wonder if that guy EVER built a flat green :lol:.

Anyway, our teram really stunk it up shooting 144 -----132 won so we took a good old fashion butt kickin'----didn't stop the cold ones or the laughs after the tourney tho.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jul 23, 2009)

So i was just up in CT visting for 2 weeks i cannot believe how green it is up there, unreal lush when playing golf, granted it seems to rain far to often from what i used to remember.  Played here in FL today it was about 101 out there, the good news heat keeps old people away and long rounds the bad well the greens are just cooked, not enough water to keep up with the heat


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 25, 2009)

Mark Calcavecchia birdied nine straight holes Saturday in the Canadian Open to break the PGA Tour record.   :-o              :-o


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 25, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Mark Calcavecchia birdied nine straight holes Saturday in the Canadian Open to break the PGA Tour record.   :-o              :-o



wow!!!!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 26, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> wow!!!!



Calc seriously has the lack of fear to go low, and even today when he's on can still bring it as good as he could in his prime 15 or so years ago!


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 27, 2009)

Can you say, in the words of Frank Barone.......Holy Crap!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 27, 2009)

9 birds in a row simply amazing skill and concentration without tension.  Man that's really defines being "in the  Zone"


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 31, 2009)

pretty good article on tiger.....

but, geesh, dude has surgery and doesn't win every tournament in sight, and the wolves start circling....i remember when he could walk on water.








Woods needs to clean up his act
Wednesday, July 22, 2009
By Rick Reilly
ESPN The Magazine

Tiger Woods has outgrown those Urkel glasses he had as a kid. Outgrown the crazy hair. Outgrown a body that was mostly neck.

When will he outgrow his temper?

The man is 33 years old, married, the father of two. He is paid nearly $100 million a year to be the representative for some monstrously huge companies, from Nike to Accenture. He is the world's most famous and beloved athlete.

And yet he spent most of his two days at Turnberry last week doing the Turn and Bury. He'd hit a bad shot, turn and bury his club into the ground in a fit. It was two days of Tiger Tantrums -- slamming his club, throwing his club and cursing his club. In front of a worldwide audience.

A whole lot of that worldwide audience is kids. They do what Tiger does. They swing like Tiger, read putts like Tiger and do the celebration biceps pump like Tiger. Do you think for two seconds they don't think it's cool to throw their clubs like Tiger, too?

He's grown in every other way. He's committed, responsible, smart, funny and the most talented golfer in history. I just thought we'd be over the conniptions by now.

If there were no six-second delay, Tiger Woods would be the reason to invent it. Every network has been burned by having the on-course microphone open when he blocks one right into the cabbage and starts with the F-bombs. Once, at Doral, he unleashed a string of swear words at a photographer that would've made Artie Lange blush, and then snarled, "'The next time a photographer shoots a [expletive] picture, I'm going to break his [expletive] neck!"

He's grown in every other way. He's committed, responsible, smart, funny, and the most talented golfer in history. I just thought we'd be over the conniptions by now. 

It's disrespectful to the game, disrespectful to those he plays with and disrespectful to the great players who built the game before him. Ever remember Jack Nicklaus doing it? Arnold Palmer? When Tom Watson was getting guillotined in that playoff to Stewart Cink, did you see him so much as spit? Only one great player ever threw clubs as a pro -- Bobby Jones -- and he stopped in his 20s when he realized how spoiled he looked.

This isn't new. Woods has been this way for years: swearing like a Hooters' bouncer, trying to bury the bottom of his driver into the tee box, flipping his club end over end the second he realizes his shot is way offline.

I can still remember the 1997 Masters -- arguably the most important golf tournament ever played. Woods, then 21, was playing the 15th hole on Sunday. He had just hit a fairway wood out of the rough and was watching it. A young boy came up from behind just to touch him -- just to pat the back of this amazing new superhero. That's when Tiger pulled the club way back over his head and slammed it down, nearly braining the kid he couldn't see behind him. And this was with a huge lead.

Look, in every other case, I think Tiger Woods has been an A-plus role model. Never shows up in the back of a squad car with a black eye. Never gets busted in a sleazy motel with three "freelance models." Never gets so much as a parking ticket. But this punk act on the golf course has got to stop. If it were my son, I'd tell him the same thing: "Either behave or get off the course."

Come to think of it, if I were the president of Nike, I'd tell him the same thing.

Put it this way: Will Tiger let his own two kids carry on in public like that?

I know what you're saying. We see more Tiger tantrums because TV shows every single shot he hits. And I'm telling you: You're wrong. He is one of the few on Tour who do it. And I keep wondering when PGA Tour commissioner Tim Finchem is going to have the cojones to publicly upbraid him for it.

Golf is a gentlemen's game. Stomping and swearing and carrying on like a Beverly Hills tennis brat might fly in the NBA or in baseball or in football, where less is expected, but golf demands manners. It's your honor. Is my mark in your way? No, I had 6, not 5. Golfers call penalties on themselves. We are our own police. Tiger, police yourself.

Tiger does a boatload of work for kids. He raises millions for his Tiger Woods Learning Center, which has helped teach thousands. But teaching goes the wrong way, too. Tiger is teaching them that if he can be a hissy hothead on the course, they can, too.

I remember Tiger's dad, Earl, telling a story. One day, when Tiger was just a kid, he was throwing his clubs around in a fuming fit when his dad said something like "Tiger, golf is supposed to be fun." And Tiger said, "Daddy, I want to win. That's how I have fun."

Well, it's not fun to watch.

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/columns/story?columnist=reilly_rick&id=4347419


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 31, 2009)

I sorta agree with this article.
It was a pleasure to watch Tom Watson play the British Open and then listen to his interview in the end....his disappointment was clear, while he held himself with dignity.

I like Tiger, that will not change, but there is something to the temper tantrums that irk me a bit.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 31, 2009)

The man has the goods and i'm certain most of his pressure is self -assumed. Given that ,one of the singularly most complex skills for many talented geniuses to DEVELOP is that of EMOTIONAL INTELLIGENCE. I'm sure the guy "suffers" this in private  ,afterwards as he reflects on his own BEHAVIOR and performance on the course . 

He is a very bright young guy ( Stanford is a SERIOUSLY strong school academically) 

So while i do not admire the Tantrums , i certainly empathesize with the guys angst as he struggles to find emotional maturity. He'll get there I'm sure when he realizes that GOLF is NOT his MOST IMPORTANT NOW  (Colllecting and nurturing those who support him is his new MIN)

He has nothing more to PROVE on the course ,his sperformance record speaks for itself -----Relax Tiger smell the roses


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 31, 2009)

Waaaaaay slow play, yesterday. Back 9 at Waukewan. I called up ahead of time and asked what the course looked like. Tournament on the front 9 but no one has teed off in 30 minutes on the back 9. No kidding, huh? Okay, I am game. I played two holes and then bumped into a group in front of me and had a foursome pressing me from behind. The walking threesome in front of me was being slowed down by an uber slow foursome (with carts!!! GAH!!!!) so I joined the threesome to at least alleviate some congestion and make the folks behind me happier. Didn't much matter though because everyone was being slowed down by the slow foursome with carts. 

Always amuses me that folks walking are often faster than folks with carts. I think folks walking are more likely playing ready golf. While walking to the ball, walkers get their club selection ready and already have a good idea how to play the ball. When I play scrambles in a cart, I am much more relaxed about that sort of thing and spend time in the cart chatting.

Any ways, I played terrible and am finally looking into lessons. I can't handle playing this inconsistently any more. A driving range season pass has helped my iron play and has added 10 yards to my irons. And I can usually start off killing the ball long and straight. But when I get tired, my swing goes completely away. And I still can't hit my longer clubs. I am at a substantial disadvantage teeing off with a 6I. I haven't played a wood on the course since my first day out this season. The local course has a 5 hours for $200 package so I am going to talk with the Pro to see if he would be a good fit and see if I can get one lesson and put that cost towards the package after I have done one lesson and see how it goes.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 31, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> The man has the goods and i'm certain most of his pressure is self -assumed. Given that ,one of the singularly most complex skills for many talented geniuses to DEVELOP is that of EMOTIONAL INTELLIGENCE. I'm sure the guy "suffers" this in private  ,afterwards as he reflects on his own BEHAVIOR and performance on the course .
> 
> He is a very bright young guy ( Stanford is a SERIOUSLY strong school academically)
> 
> ...


All that hypertension adds up, eh?


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 2, 2009)

I played some of my best golf every today visiting Lakeview in Belmont, NH for the first time. This is a 9 hole course that costs $20 for 9 on the weekend and despite its name, does not have a view of Winnisquam. :lol: This is a par 35 course with two par fives (505 and 550 yards) and three (mostly unfair) par 3s (at 220, 175, and 195 steep uphill). The 175 par 3 was acceptable but the other two were just demoralizing.

I played boogie golf for the first five holes.with exception of a double on the par 4 4th hole which I made up for with an incredible par on that long 220 yard par 3 due to a perfect put from the fringe, about 15 yards uphill.

Currently, I am playing with irons only until I get some lessons to work out my disaster of a woods game. Since I broke my 6I, that meant my longest club used was a 7 iron (which is my 160 club). I scored a 53 despite two snowmen and a 7 on the last par 3 uphill 9th hole. 2/3 of my greens were two putts with 2 one putts and an unacceptable three putt.

I feel really confident with my refined iron swing. Most of my iron shots today were straight with perfect trajectory. But not having a club longer than 160 yards is a challenge to good scoring, especially on longer par 3s and par 4s. My swing broke down on the 6th and 8th holes because I let the distance get to my mental game. So instead of a relaxed swing, I started thinking "the pin is way out there... I need to *kill it!!!*" I don't really think that but that is what my body does if I don't relax and focus on a smooth swing.

Overall, I am thrilled with my play and a 53 is only three shots over 50 and breaking 100 is my ultimate goal as a new golfer. Not having anything longer than a 7 iron is a handicap, but I can still play boogie golf and score well (boogie golf is actually 90 on many courses). Just gotta get my woods swinging and start practicing that short game that used to by my best skill but has slid back since I have focused on practicing my irons.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice to hear you played some of your best golf!!!


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 2, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Nice to hear you played some of your best golf!!!


Thanks! It feels so good when things are going right. Not a care in the world! Heck, the course was busy because I got there before all the tourists left for the weekend (wanted to beat the rain) and I had to wait a few minutes on almost every shot but even my slow play hating self could have cared less!

The great thing is even though I played some of my best golf ever, I have so much more room for improvement. Even without putting a wood into play and sticking with my irons, I duffed half a dozen shots which essentially added at least three strokes and my short game play around the green could have easily improved to have more one putts and less two puts. Always something to work on!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 3, 2009)

*The Free 5 Minute golf lesson from a PGA Pro*

What's it that Phil says.......?
If its FREE its for ME!

While at the Buick Open on Sunday I took advantage of the give-aways that were offered up, though it was evident that GM was not doling out much of anything like they did last year,(big shock, eh?)

One of the free offerings was a 5 minute free golf lesson with a PGA Pro on the spot.  You can imagine that there was a heluva line, but I filled out the card and wandered around for a bit and made my way back to the PGA Pro Lesson booth at 1:50, which happened to coincide with Tigers Tee Time.
It just so happened that the line at the lesson booth had vanished as I stepped on the mat and addressed the ball.
Hello  Ball!

My 5 minute lesson turned into 20 minutes of undivided attention.

He observed me from every angle, reinforced some of what I'd let slip away from past lessons, and added some new tools to my iron game.

What really surprised me is that I had really messed up my grip without realizing it.
As he positioned my hands on the club I could almost envision Betsy doing the same thing and I stood there wondering, when I lost it and......why?!!

THIS is why a tune up lesson is good from time to time, especially when you're young in the sport and trying to reinforce good habits.

I'm extremely happy that I had the forethought to skip watching Tiger's Tee Time and take advantage of this lesson.


Cross posted to Warp Daddy's heart attack thread.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 3, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> What's it that Phil says.......?
> If its FREE its for ME!
> 
> While at the Buick Open on Sunday I took advantage of the give-aways that were offered up, though it was evident that GM was not doling out much of anything like they did last year,(big shock, eh?)
> ...


Where you at the hole were Tiger farted?:grin: Go to youtube and search it, I would post a link but whenever someone posts the video they take it down for copyright reasons.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 3, 2009)

No, I missed that! 
The video(s) were taken down.

I'm not sure how much experience you(anyone) has with going to the pro golf tournaments, but they do not allow any camera's or cell phones without press pass' AT ALL
I saw many cell phones being confiscated throughout the day, which made me wonder, "why would you take your phone and have the balls to use it out in the open?"
I asked one security guy who had just confiscated a couple phones what they do with them.  He said he gives them a Check ticket, then they go back to the phone check area where the pictures and videos are wiped off the phone.

I witnessed a doctor who was on call arguing with security on the way in that he needed his phone because he was a doctor.  The security guy showed no sympathy.  You want in, you turn your phone in to the phone/camera check station.

I left my phone in the car because I assumed that no phones or cameras meant, "NO PHONES OR CAMERAS"


----------



## campgottagopee (Aug 6, 2009)

Member Guest weekend is HERE!!!! This is my mostest favoritest tourney of the year. 3 days of 2 man best ball, beer, food and my best buddy in town tomorrow. 2009 marks our 13th year playing together----good times


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 6, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I played some of my best golf every today visiting Lakeview in Belmont, NH for the first time. This is a 9 hole course that costs $20 for 9 on the weekend and despite its name, does not have a view of Winnisquam. :lol: This is a par 35 course with two par fives (505 and 550 yards) and three (mostly unfair) par 3s (at 220, 175, and 195 steep uphill). The 175 par 3 was acceptable but the other two were just demoralizing.
> 
> I played boogie golf for the first five holes.with exception of a double on the par 4 4th hole which I made up for with an incredible par on that long 220 yard par 3 due to a perfect put from the fringe, about 15 yards uphill.
> 
> ...



Very Nice round there young man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You'll get there and i think you're ready to bring the 3 wood out of the bag for a bit more tee distance now . I'm sure that as you continue to relax and swing smoothely thoat 100 will be broken soon !!!!!!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 6, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Member Guest weekend is HERE!!!! This is my mostest favoritest tourney of the year. 3 days of 2 man best ball, beer, food and my best buddy in town tomorrow. 2009 marks our 13th year playing together----good times



Camp have a great time and poke a birds for the Warpster !! Man i'd luv to out there now but i take my victories where i can get em right now its walking another mile just now at a slightly faster pace thqn yesterday .


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 6, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Member Guest weekend is HERE!!!! This is my mostest favoritest tourney of the year. 3 days of 2 man best ball, beer, food and my best buddy in town tomorrow. 2009 marks our 13th year playing together----good times


I love it when a post includes words like Mostest, favoritest, best,  buddy, good times......

Go get some fun!:beer:


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 6, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Very Nice round there young man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You'll get there and i think you're ready to bring the 3 wood out of the bag for a bit more tee distance now . I'm sure that as you continue to relax and swing smoothely thoat 100 will be broken soon !!!!!!!!


Thanks, Warp! Of course, because this is golf after all, after having my best round of the season my next round today was my worst of the season. By far. We are talking a few double digit scores on some holes and snowmen big enough to make Frosty jealous. Just another day on the course!

The good part about today's round was getting to play 18 with my brother who I rarely see. So it was great playing with him. 

:beer:


----------



## campgottagopee (Aug 6, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I love it when a post includes words like Mostest, favoritest, best,  buddy, good times......
> 
> Go get some fun!:beer:



True dat---my wife says were waaaaay to old to be acting like a couple of 19 yr olds yet she still carts our drunk asses around and makes sure we don't hurt ourselves. I always tell her you can't drink all day unless you start in the morning.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 8, 2009)

Played the Mount Washington Course at the Mount Washington Hotel today.  Re-opened about a year ago after Brian Silva came in an re-designed/restored it based on Donald Ross's original plans.  Fun layout, great views all over the course.  At first I was trying to figure out aside from him being a Scotsman, that Ross would have layed out basically a links course in the mountains of NH, but then the wind kicked up and it started making sense. 

The layout is suprisingly flat for being in the mountains,  lots of subtle dog-legs(both left and right) and lots of classic Donald Ross bunkering providing the optical illusion of them being greenside when they're actually 20 yards short.

Ended up shooting an 82.  The biggest problem this course has now is the greens got HAMMERED with winter-kill this year and the really slow + late start to the growing season has very significant amounts (20-50% of the putting surface) of most greens very rough with spotted areas of sand still  .

Fun layout and hopefully I'll be able to "bribe" my wife into getting another round in tommorrow AM now that I know a bit more about some target lines off the tee that I didn't have this AM


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice strong round doc on an unfamiliar track !! Sounds like the greens were bouncy rather than rolling  that can be nasty !  Good luck tomorrow -------------bet the scenery is super tho


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 16, 2009)

I got out for 18 holes today, on a challenging course I've never played before.  It was the first time I've golfed in a little over a month. 

My score card suffered due to a lack of playing this summer, but it felt great to get out there!!!
I missed the PGA Championship while I was golfing, but......I WAS GOLFING!!! YAY!!!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 16, 2009)

Played a charity scramble this afternoon at my local, completely redone/rebuilt course.  Team shot -7 - had 5 holes where every shot was mine   Not in the money, but a solid round and when it ends with a keg of beer strapped to the back of c golf cart to bring in from the course to the post round festivities at the clubhouse, all is good in my book! 

Still trying to come to grips with the fact the Y.E. Yang is the PGA Champion


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 17, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I got out for 18 holes today, on a challenging course I've never played before.  It was the first time I've golfed in a little over a month.
> 
> My score card suffered due to a lack of playing this summer, but it felt great to get out there!!!
> I missed the PGA Championship while I was golfing, but......I WAS GOLFING!!! YAY!!!



Good 4 u   must have been a nice day for it !! 

I watched Yang  take Tiger down yesterday with an amazing last few holes . It was historic --first Asian to win a major and first time Tiger tanked after leading at the 54 hole mark and actually right up thru the 14th hole yesterday . Yang simply dominated last few holes , Tiger had a tuff day with the putter and missed several under 8 footers , he was fine off the tee and pretty good with the wedges except for the final 4 /5 holes


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the recap Warp Daddy.....as always, you take good care of me.

BTW, 18 holes on a challenging course, after several months off, I have some sore muscles this morning..  Feels good!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 17, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Thanks for the recap Warp Daddy.....as always, you take good care of me.
> 
> BTW, 18 holes on a challenging course, after several months off, I have some sore muscles this morning..  Feels good!



Nice thats a good ache !!  Eat dem cherries and git yer lstrength back -- i'm still doin my 6 day thanks to you 11  btw u gotta b grinnib with the Tigers !!! My bro in law a died in the wool DETROIT fan in all sports is luvin it


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 17, 2009)

Even the lions?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 17, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Even the lions?



Yep he'e a varsity style Masochist    Lives and dies with ALL Detroit teams no matter what the sport --!!



Funny thing he's NENER been there -- go figure -LMAO


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 17, 2009)

I understand the Tigers, RAWR!
I understand the Wings.....
I even understand the Pistons, Bad boy image and all!
But the Lions!?
Seriously?

Ah well, maybe there's a chance of redeeming the team since they dumped the M&M team.
Still, I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 17, 2009)

Lets go Tiger Woods..shake it off and win all four majors next season...you can do it!!!!  It's a shame he got owned by Yang Chung


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 17, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> I watched Yang  take Tiger down yesterday with an amazing last few holes . It was historic --first Asian to win a major and first time Tiger tanked after leading at the 54 hole mark and actually right up thru the 14th hole yesterday . Yang simply dominated last few holes , Tiger had a tuff day with the putter and missed several under 8 footers , he was fine off the tee and pretty good with the wedges except for the final 4 /5 holes


I disagree with Yang dominating the last few holes. I think it was the 16 hole that Yang slipped and gave Tiger a chance. The last hole was an incredible way to seal the deal, but I think Yang left Tiger enough chances that it was not complete domination.

Yang gave Tiger a few chances after sinking that incredible chip for Eagle (or was it a Birdie? I think he forced Tiger to get the Birdie or go down by two instead of just one?). Anyone discounting Yang would be ridiculous to do so, but I do think Tiger folded and gave Yang way too many opportunities throughout the entire game.

How about Paddy throwing it away with a snowman on 8??!! He could have been in contention.

Something on the last hole bothered me. People were chanting USA USA in the background. That was childish and wrong on so many levels.

I love seeing Tiger dominate but it was awesome seeing a previously unknown player handle such an incredibly high pressure situation with (apparent) ease. I kept waiting for Yang to have a blow up hole due to the pressure. Yang never cracked and saved his best iron shot for last on the 18th green approach, amazing playing.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 17, 2009)

Just your typical "average" weird round today   Ended up with a 77.  Including a hole out par save from 50 yards on a par 4 after driving it into jail behind a tree.  Birdied the #1 handicap hole (which has just been having its way with me any way imaginable all year long) and then promptly on the next hole which is a very easy, wide open, short downhill par 5 make a double without loosing a ball, incurring a penalty shot, being blocked out behind any trees or 3 putting 

'Ya just gotta love this game!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 20, 2009)

Just finished a 30 min pitch/chip  practice session with my wedges and  7,8,9 irons ---feli good   still accurate ---------------------first real practice session since the heart attack -------------------------still not supposed to use my arms till after 9/13/09   

BUT these are low impact swings anyways besides  which the Queen knows it was for my MENTAL HEALTH


----------



## drjeff (Aug 20, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just finished a 30 min pitch/chip  practice session with my wedges and  7,8,9 irons ---feli good   still accurate ---------------------first real practice session since the heart attack -------------------------still not supposed to use my arms till after 9/13/09
> 
> BUT these are low impact swings anyways besides  which the Queen knows it was for my MENTAL HEALTH



Nice Warp!!  Even though it's not as much fun as swinging the big stick for most, if you keep up with that short game practice the next few weeks I think it's a safe bet that you'll see immediate dividends in the form of a smaller number on the score card!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 20, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Nice Warp!!  Even though it's not as much fun as swinging the big stick for most, if you keep up with that short game practice the next few weeks I think it's a safe bet that you'll see immediate dividends in the form of a smaller number on the score card!



I like how  you think Doc !!!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 20, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just finished a 30 min pitch/chip  practice session with my wedges and  7,8,9 irons ---feli good   still accurate ---------------------first real practice session since the heart attack -------------------------still not supposed to use my arms till after 9/13/09
> 
> BUT these are low impact swings anyways besides  which *the Queen knows it was for my MENTAL HEALTH *


Why does this make me laugh out loud?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 20, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Why does this make me laugh out loud?



Tigress:
Cuz u know me too DAMN WELL AND know ITS TRUE       'sides which all women are intuitive like that     and YOU know i got cherry power to the 6th dimension thanx  2 u --LMBFAO


----------



## campgottagopee (Aug 20, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just finished a 30 min pitch/chip  practice session with my wedges and  7,8,9 irons ---feli good   still accurate ---------------------first real practice session since the heart attack -------------------------still not supposed to use my arms till after 9/13/09
> 
> BUT these are low impact swings anyways besides  which the Queen knows it was for my MENTAL HEALTH



Nice job Warp Papa---putt for dough and drive for show


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 20, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Nice job Warp Papa---putt for dough and drive for show



4 shure camp  4 shure !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 20, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Tigress:
> Cuz u know me too DAMN WELL AND know ITS TRUE       'sides which all women are intuitive like that     and YOU know i got cherry power to the 6th dimension thanx  2 u --LMBFAO




Have the cherries helped?

Woulda sent you some AZ stickers but I only had EpicSki stickers.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Have the cherries helped?
> 
> Woulda sent you some AZ stickers but I only had EpicSki stickers.



I could use some EpicSki stickers...I'll trade you some PaSkiandRide stickers:beer: 

On the topic of golf...I might play Monday as I have off and weekday golf rocks..my favorite place is Hideaway Hills in the Poconos.  I think it's about $45 with cart during the week and about $60 on the weekends.  The cool thing is there are a ton of elevation changes.  There's a downhill par 3 where it's at least 120 vert from Tee to Green.  It's about 200 yards and a solid 5 iron is perfect.  There is also a par 5 with perhaps 150 feet of drop from the tee box to the fairway and then the fairway to the green is another 50 feet of drop..byt then the next several holes are all uphill to make up for that..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 20, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I could use some EpicSki stickers...I'll trade you some PaSkiandRide stickers:beer:
> 
> On the topic of golf...I might play Monday as I have off and weekday golf rocks..my favorite place is Hideaway Hills in the Poconos.  I think it's about $45 with cart during the week and about $60 on the weekends.  The cool thing is there are a ton of elevation changes.  There's a downhill par 3 where it's at least 120 vert from Tee to Green.  It's about 200 yards and a solid 5 iron is perfect.  There is also a par 5 with perhaps 150 feet of drop from the tee box to the fairway and then the fairway to the green is another 50 feet of drop..byt then the next several holes are all uphill to make up for that..




Bigtime elevated tees down to the green/fairway are always one of my favorite types of hole to play.  Just love watching that ball just seem to hang up in the air for an eternity!  Heck it even looks cool if I hit a total cr@p shot and it's sailing into the trees or water hazard from an elevated tee


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 20, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Have the cherries helped?
> 
> Woulda sent you some AZ stickers but I only had EpicSki stickers.



U Rock !!!!!!!

Cherry Power Rocks !!!-----------------------no issues at all

Epic stickers will be put to good use !!

Golf ball rests next to my hole in one ball in trophy case 

TREKIE  U DA BEST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 20, 2009)

I agree with Doc and Steeze  the down mountain shot is super fun to watch  another fav is hitting into a mountain backdrop the flight of the ball is almost like suspended animation . Graceful arc and beautiful to watch especially in flaming leaves season


----------



## campgottagopee (Aug 20, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> I agree with Doc and Steeze  the down mountain shot is super fun to watch  another fav is hitting into a mountain backdrop the flight of the ball is almost like suspended animation . Graceful arc and beautiful to watch especially in *flaming leaves season*



Which starts very soon in your neck of the woods...LOL

Love playing in the fall up in the Dacks---no place I'd rather be chasin that damn ball around in the fall. Besides, pine needles make it easier to find that dang thing than all the maple leaves around here.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Bigtime elevated tees down to the green/fairway are always one of my favorite types of hole to play.  Just love watching that ball just seem to hang up in the air for an eternity!  Heck it even looks cool if I hit a total cr@p shot and it's sailing into the trees or water hazard from an elevated tee



I usually take a breakfast ball on those holes just for the fun of it.  Don't tell anybody but I've hit a ball or two off the Appalachian trail and it went like 400 yards


----------



## drjeff (Aug 24, 2009)

Since my home course was hosting a charity scramble today (and I wasn't playing in it), I ventured a few miles to check out the other course in my area that i used to play A LOT prior to getting into my home course now.  The old place, formerly known as Putnam Country Club is about 15 months into a likely 24 month DRAMATIC makeover by some new owners.

By the time they're down, they will have built 2 completely new holes, and made changes (some very dramatic) in the tee to green play of the other 16 holes (they didn't do anything to those 16 existing greens). What used to be just over 6200 yards from the tips, now measures in at just over 6900 yards.  All par 5's which used to be reachable in 2 under "reasonable" conditions for me, are now true 3 shoters.  A few of the par 4's that they stretched and used to be a fairway wood off the tee followed by a wedge to the green are now Driver and a mid iron!  Lots of new mounding both in and around the fairways and a whole lotta new bunkers.

Give this place a couple of years to really grow in, and I guarentee that you'll be hearing about it as a "must play" in New England

Oh yah, I managed to go 36-42 = 78, as my irons generally weren't all that sharp today, that 78 should have been 3 or 4 higher if it wasn't for the 26 putts that saved my a$$!


----------



## ccskier (Aug 24, 2009)

Played on Friday afternoon.  Off the tee I was on point, not sayig my score but I lost 3 balls (hit w/ 6 strokes there), the shots didn't appear to be bad from take off, but were lost.  Got an eagle o par 5, drove the ball about 290, 190 to w/ in 10 ft then sank the put.  Driver was club of the day.  Really need to work on less than 100 yard game, shanked 2 60yard shots.  Just need to get out more.  Managed to break even on the money matches w/ group, lost overall but brokeven o birdie pot.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 25, 2009)

I completely lost my swing earlier this summer after trying to change too many different things. Two weeks ago, I actually walked off a par 3 course on the 7th hole because I was playing so terribly. Decided to take a week or two off which was a good idea. 

I tried going back to basics. After a short range session, I figured out two things. The first is that in an effort to swing more on an in-to-in path (which I had some great results with earlier this summer including hitting many draws), my swing plane had gotten way too flat which was throwing me off balance and leading to some wild miss swings. So I got my swing plane more up right which instantly helped but reintroduced a slight slice if I am not careful. Also, got my hands a little more forward at address.

Hit a new course to me and played the back nine on Sunday. The course recently expanded from a nine hole course with some "practice holes" to a full 18. Which I knew they were doing but I did not realize they were done yet. So I played the original nine which is now the back nine apparently. 

Scored a 63 counting all the penalties from lost balls and drops  But the heck with that, I was having a good time. By the fourth hole, I had found my swing and was ripping tee shots as straight and far as I ever have. Many of my tee shots were perfectly dead straight and jaw dropping to watch. My short game completely failed me with a few three putts and a four putt  on a par three after having nailed the green from the tee. 

That said, even though I found my iron shots, I still don't have a wood or driver playable yet without wild results and hybrids are inconsistent so I am still handicapped with my 7I being the longest club in my bag. If I were to go by the yardage markers, I had some 170-190 tee shots with that 7I. Which is to say, the yardage markers were probably wrong as I can't imagine doing much better than 175 with a 7I even on a good shot.

Best thing was I went from hating the game to loving it again. :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Aug 25, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I completely lost my swing earlier this summer after trying to change too many different things. Two weeks ago, I actually walked off a par 3 course on the 7th hole because I was playing so terribly. Decided to take a week or two off which was a good idea.
> 
> I tried going back to basics. After a short range session, I figured out two things. The first is that in an effort to swing more on an in-to-in path (which I had some great results with earlier this summer including hitting many draws), my swing plane had gotten way too flat which was throwing me off balance and leading to some wild miss swings. So I got my swing plane more up right which instantly helped but reintroduced a slight slice if I am not careful. Also, got my hands a little more forward at address.
> 
> ...



Riv, glad to hear that it's fun again, as I know all too well how one's brain can be the biggest hinderence when it comes to his game  

What I've learned over the years, is even if I'm trying to work on a handfull of things with respect to swing planes, stance, grip, etc is that if at address of the ball if I can think of just 1 of those things and only 1 thing and then just let the swing take over that I'll tend to hit the ball a lot better than if I'm trying to think of multiple swing thoughts at once.

I know I've posted about this in golf thread before, but it's been scientifically shown that "better" golfers have less brain activity during the swing.

I can't find the exact reserach article right now, but just ignore the sales pitch mumbo jumbo on this link which summarizes this

http://www.ultimatesuccesscds.com/newsletters/The_Golfers_Brain.pdf

There are sometimes when the old addage "just hit the damn ball" is really the best advice that one can adhere to!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 25, 2009)

Glad you got some Grins Riverc0il.

I think the reason I continue to play even when I suck is because I've mistaken it for a game.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 25, 2009)

Doc jeff is on target  i also just focus on 1 thing as i address the shot .No tension and a clear mind seems to be my best strategy. Too much thinking while trying to execute  in many sports will tense one up  and mess up results.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 27, 2009)

A 44 tonight at the local par 3 which is amongst my best scores for this course. Okay okay, I took two mulligans off the tee so that score doesn't count for much. Though considering out of that 44 I took 24 putts and TWENTY chips or pitches, I may have scored _better_ had I not taken the mulligans :lol:

Tonight felt *really* good off the tee (especially after the two mulligans). I nailed some of my best shots with certain irons today. Though I only hit two greens. My swing is almost "there". I just need to groove the repeatability and consistency factors into my swing know that I know how to make some magic happen. A more upright swing plane combined with a more forward hands position at address and that forward press have just worked wonders on my iron play.

Now that my swing is finally coming together, it shows that I have not been practicing my short game. The short game used to save me but now it is clearly hurting and it shows on a par 3 course more than on a standard course where shorter holes and a good shot following a bad shot can still get you in position for at least a par or bogey at worst. 

But tonight I was enjoying it because I was adjusting my putting stroke. I tried delofting the putter and using a slight forward press with mixed results. It felt like a more natural swing instead of the stop-motion so I may try to work on it more. 

Any ways, I am feeling pretty good tonight and can't wait until my next round


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice that you got out there again.
You hit a huge issue with my game.  I can putt well or hit well, or chip well, but it seems that the sum of doing all of those well at the same time never comes together.

My only hope with my golf game is to suck at a higher level 
I hope I can hit a 44 this year...


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> A 44 tonight at the local par 3 which is amongst my best scores for this course. Okay okay, I took two mulligans off the tee so that score doesn't count for much. Though considering out of that 44 I took 24 putts and TWENTY chips or pitches, I may have scored _better_ had I not taken the mulligans :lol:
> 
> Tonight felt *really* good off the tee (especially after the two mulligans). I nailed some of my best shots with certain irons today. Though I only hit two greens. My swing is almost "there". I just need to groove the repeatability and consistency factors into my swing know that I know how to make some magic happen. A more upright swing plane combined with a more forward hands position at address and that forward press have just worked wonders on my iron play.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a really solid round tee to green there Riv!  Especially after your last update where the swing had seemed to have left you momentarily.

Also sounds like you're learning the practice paradigm.  Lots of fun to hit the range and swing the big clubs and hit the long ball, not so much fun to chip and putt, HOWEVER that same 1" tap in putt ultimately counts the same on the card as that perfectly flushed big drive right down the middle.

There's a definate reason why most pro's spend atleast 2/3rds of their practice time on their game from 100 yards on in


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 28, 2009)

Very nice round steve !!!!!!!  Yep the big sticks are fun but  i spend WAT more time practicing the short game ---------------that's where you can really improve . Developing a touch inside 100 yds with multiple clubs can really impact your score .

Keep swinging ---------------i miss it but can't do much about it this season dammit ---------maybe very late in the season when thet give me a green lite


----------



## campgottagopee (Aug 28, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Riv, glad to hear that it's fun again, as I know all too well how one's brain can be the biggest hinderence when it comes to his game
> 
> What I've learned over the years, is even if I'm trying to work on a handfull of things with respect to swing planes, stance, grip, etc is that if at address of the ball if I can think of just 1 of those things and only 1 thing and then just let the swing take over that I'll tend to hit the ball a lot better than if I'm trying to think of multiple swing thoughts at once.
> 
> ...



How true Doc---

Beer, beer and more beer then hit it, go find it and hit it again.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Aug 28, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> A 44 tonight at the local par 3 which is amongst my best scores for this course. Okay okay, I took two mulligans off the tee so that score doesn't count for much. Though considering out of that 44 I took 24 putts and TWENTY chips or pitches,



24 Putts + 20 chips = 44

Did you play a pitch and putt?


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 28, 2009)

mattchuck2 said:


> 24 Putts + 20 chips = 44
> 
> Did you play a pitch and putt?


Oops, forgot a part of the math..... minus 9 tee shots for 11 pitches and chips. Since I hit two greens, that essentially means I didn't connect with the green until my third shot on four occasions (I think five actually because I putted once from the fringe.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 28, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I hope I can hit a 44 this year...


It is a lot easier to do on a par 3 than on a regular course... :lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 28, 2009)

Man, I can not resist adding some detail about my most recent game. Halfway around the course, I started getting close to a group of three playing slow. By hole 6, I was waiting for them to clear the green and I reached the tee for hole 7 before they were done teeing off. I walked down to hole 9 and played out of order then came back and teed off on 7 right as they were clearing the green. 

I got to the 8th tee before they were done teeing off and they were  spraying the balls all over. I was going to ask to play with them on that hole but before I could ask, they invited me to play through (very nice of them to offer). 

I usually get a little nervous when playing through as I am inconsistent and don't want to duff a tee shot or wildly slice it when being invited to play through. I stepped up to the ball, took a great practice swing, and then let rip a sensational shot high straight and far and right on the green. It felt REALLY good not just to hit such a perfect shot to a small green but to have had the confidence to play through a group without nerves causing any problems.

Fixing pitch marks on the green is freaking sweat!!!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Fixing pitch marks on the green is freaking sweat!!!



+1!!!  (Even if there not yours  but exceptionally sweet when they are!)


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2009)

Round of the year (so far) today!!  Shot 75 at the home course, including a match of my 30 years career high of *5 BIRDIES* out there!!!  (also had 2 doubles and 4 bogeys).  The 75 also included 3 lipouts/spinouts where each time the ball caught the lip and ended up coming right back at me.  Drove it very well all day, hit generally very solid (and well placed irons all day), got it up and down most of the time all day, and once again my putting of this year benefited from FRESHLY aerated greens   (granted my course uses a "micro aerator" where the plugs it takes are only 3/16")  Overall I hit 7 fairways, 12 greens, 32 putts.

The funny/best thing was though I was playing with my business partner today and he was most of the day long making some of the funniest/most ridiculous pars that you can imagine (think drive 2 fairways over, scull the next one, get a bounce off a tree onto the green for the 3rd and then drain a 40 footer to save par!!)  Watching his repeated antics for much of the round likely kept my brain from really paying attention to how I well I was scoring.  Quite a fun afternoon on the course


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 29, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Round of the year (so far) today!!  Shot 75 at the home course, including a match of my 30 years career high of *5 BIRDIES* out there!!!  (also had 2 doubles and 4 bogeys).  The 75 also included 3 lipouts/spinouts where each time the ball caught the lip and ended up coming right back at me.  Drove it very well all day, hit generally very solid (and well placed irons all day), got it up and down most of the time all day, and once again my putting of this year benefited from FRESHLY aerated greens   (granted my course uses a "micro aerator" where the plugs it takes are only 3/16")  Overall I hit 7 fairways, 12 greens, 32 putts.
> 
> The funny/best thing was though I was playing with my business partner today and he was most of the day long making some of the funniest/most ridiculous pars that you can imagine (think drive 2 fairways over, scull the next one, get a bounce off a tree onto the green for the 3rd and then drain a 40 footer to save par!!)  Watching his repeated antics for much of the round likely kept my brain from really paying attention to how I well I was scoring.  Quite a fun afternoon on the course




SUPER round doc !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had a feeling that u were going to card a pretty good score when u spoke about going out . Looks like your short game was SMOKIN    today . 5 BIRDS  32 putts over 18 --PRICELESS ,   Your partner's ZANY round must have provided the comic relief to really relax you  and keep you loose


----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> SUPER round doc !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had a feeling that u were going to card a pretty good score when u spoke about going out . Looks like your short game was SMOKIN    today . 5 BIRDS  32 putts over 18 --PRICELESS ,   Your partner's ZANY round must have provided the comic relief to really relax you  and keep you loose



Thanks Warp (I figured that I should knock a bird or two inf for you in your Doc imposed lay-off time  ) Spent a good deal of this evening at a fundraiser for my local congressman just laughing with my business partner about his totally random, pull it out off the a$$, round yesterday!  Still was LOL funny 24 hrs later!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2009)

Tiger Woods is 5 shots back but he has 15 holes to play TV coverage on CBS..I'm thinking a playoff is very likely..unless Tiger Woods gets on a roll..Go Tiger!!!

Bogey for tiger woods followed by a birdie...you  can do it..


----------



## Mapnut (Aug 31, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ..I'm thinking a playoff is very likely..
> .



You got that right even though there wasn't a playoff.  If Heath Slocum hadn't made a 20-foot putt on the 18th, there would have been a 5-way playoff.  Don't think I've ever seen one of those.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 13, 2009)

Unbelievably great day on the golf course today. Just Wow! Scraped a bunch of plans and ended up at the neighboring White Mountain Country Club, a course for which I don't really care much. But I wanted to stay local and could do 18 with a cart for $30, so game on (I think this was only my second time paying for a cart since I started playing). 

Shot a 52 on the front. 52! Gah!!! So close to breaking 50 on the front. I could taste it! But on hole nine, I put a ball in the water and then missed a putt. I played solid double boogie golf with one boogie, one par, but an unfortunate snowman on a par 5 due to screwing up two approach shots. I had this one, I really did. I felt great even after screwing up because I knew I had it, I knew I could do it. 

Shot 57 on the back and started out hot with three boogies in a row!! Then a snowman on a blow up hole and later an ugly nine plus a triple boogie on a par 4. If it had just been one or two holes, I had a chance for breaking 50 on the back nine as well.

So a total of 109 which is my lowest 18 hole score to date (not that I usually play 18 ). Bear in my that I played with my longest club being a 7 iron (165 yards on that club). I need to replace my broken 6 Iron and pick up a 5 iron. I have a 5H but it has long since failed me. Maybe some range time, perhaps. My short game totally did me in. My average putts was about 2 (no big deal) but I screwed up so many approach shots, it was laughable.

A year and a half after taking up this game, I feel like I can finally play at a competent level. Sure, I only hit 165 off the tee, but that means I can still get the ball to the green in regulation for par fours that are 330-350 or less depending on size of the green. And for 500 yard par 5s, I can make GIR. I am getting much better at breaking the course into small digestible chunks instead of looking at the pin from the tee and thinking "I can't possibly make boogie, let alone par, without a longer drive from the tee." Instead I think "if I hit my 7I well, I can make at least boogie and have a chance to make a GIR. Great feeling!


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 13, 2009)

The word is spelled "bogey" . . . Boogie sounds like you were picking your nose a lot during the round . . 

;-)


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 13, 2009)

mattchuck2 said:


> The word is spelled "bogey" . . . Boogie sounds like you were picking your nose a lot during the round . .
> 
> ;-)


Oops, heh! :lol: 

Maybe I spell it that way because I love the nightlife....

:blink:


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 14, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Unbelievably great day on the golf course today. Just Wow! Scraped a bunch of plans and ended up at the neighboring White Mountain Country Club, a course for which I don't really care much. But I wanted to stay local and could do 18 with a cart for $30, so game on (I think this was only my second time paying for a cart since I started playing).
> 
> Shot a 52 on the front. 52! Gah!!! So close to breaking 50 on the front. I could taste it! But on hole nine, I put a ball in the water and then missed a putt. I played solid double boogie golf with one boogie, one par, but an unfortunate snowman on a par 5 due to screwing up two approach shots. I had this one, I really did. I felt great even after screwing up because I knew I had it, I knew I could do it.
> 
> ...


This is the epitome of my golf experience.
This will be my 4th full season golfing, and though I'm improving when I take the time to get out and play, I tend to claim personal victories for the parts of the game that come together, because it seems that I rarely have all of the parts of the game come together.
When my putting is on, my chipping sucks, when my drives are awesome, my putting sucks....ya know.
But, I've been hitting just under 120 consistently this summer, which is better than the just over 120 last year.
I figure I'll be playing a respectable game in about 4 more years. :lol:


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 14, 2009)

I haven't really contributed to this thread at all over the summer, but since this is my last week of Golf (before I go full on into skiing mode), I guess I'll chime in.  I played all year in a golf league where we play 9 holes every Monday night.  I consistently shot 41-44 for the nine with 19-22 putts every time.  WAAAAYYY too much for 9 holes.  I'm a pretty good putter on the practice green, but I get the "yips" big time during the round.  It really sucks because I drive the ball well and consistently hit a lot of greens in regulation (7-8 a round).  Around this time of year, my game starts to dry up.  I don't know why it is, maybe I just get a little tired of playing golf.  I shot a 46 on the final day of my league to lose the final match, and now I have a golf weekend up in Saranac Lake to try to right the ship.  18 holes for 3 straight days, Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.  I played on Saturday and shot an 83, so if I can do that in each round, I'll be happy.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 14, 2009)

mattchuck2 said:


> I played on Saturday and shot an 83, so if I can do that in each round, I'll be happy.



83 is a STRONG round anywhere -- good luck in SL should be fun  there this time of the season >What course (s)  ru you playing there ? I've played several courses in that area and LP and really enjoy playing some of the "old time" Adirondack courses


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 14, 2009)

Saranac Inn on Friday and Saturday.  Whiteface on Sunday.

Saranac Inn plays to my strength because I'm pretty long (haha), but Whiteface might be rough because it's so skinny and the greens are so small.


----------



## campgottagopee (Sep 14, 2009)

mattchuck2 said:


> Saranac Inn on Friday and Saturday.  Whiteface on Sunday.
> 
> Saranac Inn plays to my strength because I'm pretty long (haha), but Whiteface might be rough because it's so skinny and the greens are so small.



Enjoy!!!! Early fall golf is the best!!!! I've never played either of those courses but I'm sure they're great.

PS---83 is darn good shootin'....lemme guess, under 30 putts???


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 14, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Enjoy!!!! Early fall golf is the best!!!! I've never played either of those courses but I'm sure they're great.
> 
> PS---83 is darn good shootin'....lemme guess, under 30 putts???



Haha, if I ever got under 30 putts, I'd be loving life.  It was like 38 putts.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 17, 2009)

Scramble today at Lake Sunapee Country Club. They let the riff raff onto this private course designed by Donald Ross for a good cause. I played very well today with some incredible shots. My iron play was excellent with exception of shorter pitches. Lack of yardage markers made things difficult in that regard, especially on a course I have only played once before.

I won the 50/50 putting contest which was held on the practice green with a ~40ish foot putt with a severe left to right break. My second shot went in for a cool $280, very nice.

The day started off great when I saved par on a par 4 hole by sinking a chip in from off the green. About 50 or so yards on the chip and it went in! Incredible!!!

My iron play was generally long and straight and felt really good. Putting was less than reliable, ironically I can only sink 40 footers!

Great group. Funny being told that they were counting on me as the best player on the team, LOL. Teeing off with and only having a 7I as my longest club is hardly helpful. But I was playing with three ladies so those forward tees helped for the drive off the tee and I generally took care of the rest.

Awesome week of golf between posting my best score on Sunday, great play during today's scramble, and nailing both the long chip on the first hole today and winning the putting contest.  I feel like a completely different golfer and I feel like I could play with anyone and have some pride doing it even without a driver.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 17, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> 83 is a STRONG round anywhere -- good luck in SL should be fun there this time of the season >What course (s) ru you playing there ? I've played several courses in that area and LP and really enjoy playing some of the "old time" Adirondack courses


 
Played in the North Country over Labor Weekend.  I shot a 79 at Waddington and a 85 Partridge Run.  I should have been 6 under for the first nine but the putting was not there due to playing Waddington.  It was great time.  I love the North Country.  Differtnent way of life.  Wish we could find jobs up there.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 18, 2009)

Looking forward to adding to this thread again this evening - far too many things going on the last couple of weeks to even give me a chance to think about swinging the sticks and hitting the ball.  A couple of hours from now that changes!

A big "No Comment" on my round yesterday   My business partner and I took the owner of a local restaurant that we goto for lunch almost daily out to the course we belong to for his 1st round at the course.  While I enjoy this guys conversation while I'm in his restaurant,  he absolutely drove me crazy on the course and if I had a roll of duct tape in my bag I would have used it to quiet him down!


----------



## jaywbigred (Sep 18, 2009)

Man, I didn't know this thread existed. Should poke around AZ more in the summer.

Anyone ever played the Stratton, Mount Snow or Haystack golf courses?

Would I enjoy them? Golfing profile: 11.8 index, streaky player, I am as likely to shoot 97 as I am to shoot 77. Broke 80 for the first time last year (3 times actually), but lowest score this year is 80 itself. I hit the ball a ton off the tee ("Do you take steroids" is a common comment because I'm not that tall), but its a problem for me more than its a weapon bc when I lose the driver (always left), my whole game goes. I tend to play well on long, tough, wide-open courses, and have difficulty on shorter, tighter courses, or any course that repeatedly calls for a fade. My putting is a strength, I average a little bit more than 30 putts a round (30.8 last year). 

Thanks folks--going to be up in the Mt Snow area this fall and would love to get some golf in...


----------



## drjeff (Sep 19, 2009)

jaywbigred said:


> Man, I didn't know this thread existed. Should poke around AZ more in the summer.
> 
> Anyone ever played the Stratton, Mount Snow or Haystack golf courses?
> 
> ...



Yes, Yes, and Yes!

Here's my take on the 3.

First off, all 3 are well maintained mountain courses with great views, and I enjoy all 3!

Stratton.  27 Holes in what last summer which was the last time I played it, was a very interesting tee time policy.  Basically full members were given access exclusively to 1 of the 9's and basically every 2 hours that 9 changed (as did the "non member's 9's). Most of the time it would be fine, except that I was 1st out that AM as a twosome and after finishing our 1st 9 in an hour and 15 minutes we had to wait 45 minutes to go out on our 2nd nine (which was the "members 9" for the 1st 2 hours that AM) even though no members teed off on it during that 45 minutes   The course though is very nice, reasonable in length and variety with the layout having you play more downhill from tee to green and more of the uphills occurring between the greens and the next tee.  

Mount Snow. Very similar feel to Stratton (same course architect, Geoffrey Cornish).  The front nine has more elevation changes than the back nine - basicallly the 1st couple holes of the front 9 plays downhill and then its plays back up the rest of the way to the turn and the back 9 is generally flatter.  The back 9 is also quite scoreable if your hitting it well and makes it lots of fun!

Haystack. Ever so slightly my favorite of the 3.  A bit shorter and definately tighter than Stratton and Mount Snow.  I just enjoy the layout and for some reason everytime I tee it up there I play well (probably why I like it slightly more than the other 2  )  The majority of the elevation gain/loss also occurs on 5 or 6 holes with the remainder playing suprisingly flat for a "mountain course"

Jay, one thing not to fall Mount Snow area deceptive golf tease victim too, is The Sitzmark (the course where you see 2 holes off to the right of Route 100 maybe a mile North of the turnoff for Haystack)  While to 2 holes you see from Rte 100 look like okay par 4's,  the other 16 that are behind the treeline and across the river are SHORT (75-150ish yard) par 3's.  On the positive, they've got a fun outdoor bar there 

Enjoy using the clubs in the MS area


----------



## drjeff (Sep 23, 2009)

Played in a charity scramble today benefitting the local community college.  Nice to see a full 36 team field today for the 1st time this year in the 6 or 7 scarmbles I've played in.  The tourney was held at the course I belong to, which makes it even more fun for me, getting to play off shorter tee boxes than I usually play from and playing a scramble.  We ended up -9, which placed us in 13th place out of the 36 teams (winners were -14 done by a match of cards for the 3 groups that shot that).  Overall given the group we had today, we played quite well,  and left maybe 2 shots atmost on the course.  The 9 birdies we had were all of reasonable length (tap in's to atmost 20 feet) and we never once had to really grind out a par on a hole.  A good day on the course with 3 good friends for a good cause!

Just packed the clubs up in the travel bag.  Next golf TR will be in a few days from the Princeville Course on Kauai, HI


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 29, 2009)

Got in 18 at a course just outside Napa CA on Friday 9/25 - Paradise Valley Golf Course in Fairfield. Nice enough course with some decent challenges.  Lots of sand which I avoided except once.  Shot a wonderful 50-40.  Opened with 2 snowmen and a hockeystick on the front, closed with 2 birdies and 3 pars on the back - my usual steady game.  Hit my irons better than any round this year, so had some nice short putts to look at.  

It was damn hot, too.  About 97*F with crazy low humidity.  All us Easterners got scorched.  

Probably playing The Bridges course in San Ramon on Saturday - that's a gorgeous and difficult track.  Played it last spring and got my butt kicked.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 29, 2009)

Puck it said:


> Played in the North Country over Labor Weekend.  I shot a 79 at Waddington and a 85 Partridge Run.  I should have been 6 under for the first nine but the putting was not there due to playing Waddington.  It was great time.  I love the North Country.  Differtnent way of life.  Wish we could find jobs up there.



Hey just saw this tonite . THOSE WERE REALLY GREAT SCORES FOR THOSE COURSES .I  shoot Waddington in the low 80's had several 81's there . Believe it or not have never played Partridge but several ski buds belong to it . Glad u enjoyed your stay in God's Country ,

UR on target life up here is very  laid back !!!  We came up here  right out of college in 1965 to join SUNY faculty . I  thought i'd be here 3 yrs and here we are !!!!!!!!!!!!    With the 4 colleges it's a Great place to raise a family if u like the outdoors and a simple life


----------



## drjeff (Sep 30, 2009)

Played the Prince Course on Kauai 2 of the last 3 days.  The #1 rated course on Kauai and a Robert Trent Jones design that is both visually spectactular and atleast with the wind conditions I had both days a real beast of a course!!

Played from the 2nd from the back set of tees which measured out at just over 6900 yards.  I played pretty well both days,  at worst I'd say that I had my B+ game going 95% of the time.  Shot 88-87 with 7 lost balls the 1st day and 8 the 2nd day   Both days from about hole 4 on we had to deal with a solid 20mph+ trade wind that the way the course was routed up and down and around a slew of cliffs, ravines and canyons basically never had you hitting either dead into the wind or dead downwind, but always dealing with a crossing wind   Into the wind,  figure add atleast 3, more often 4 or 5 clubs to get there,  then you needed to figure between 20 to maybe 75 yards of lateral movement of the ball because of the wind too.  A real mental test to say the least!  I think one of the guys I played with on Tuesday summed it up as we were heading up 18 "I'm not usually this drained when I walk 18 holes!"  You just had to really grind out each shot and really, really concentrate on making solid contact every shot, and considering that once you got off the tee box you had very few level lies, that made the task even for daunting!

I'll upload some pic in a day or so when I get to a place where the signal on my verizon wireless card is a bit stronger!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 1, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Played the Prince Course on Kauai 2 of the last 3 days.  The #1 rated course on Kauai and a Robert Trent Jones design that is both visually spectactular and atleast with the wind conditions I had both days a real beast of a course!!
> 
> Played from the 2nd from the back set of tees which measured out at just over 6900 yards.  I played pretty well both days,  at worst I'd say that I had my B+ game going 95% of the time.  Shot 88-87 with 7 lost balls the 1st day and 8 the 2nd day   Both days from about hole 4 on we had to deal with a solid 20mph+ trade wind that the way the course was routed up and down and around a slew of cliffs, ravines and canyons basically never had you hitting either dead into the wind or dead downwind, but always dealing with a crossing wind   Into the wind,  figure add atleast 3, more often 4 or 5 clubs to get there,  then you needed to figure between 20 to maybe 75 yards of lateral movement of the ball because of the wind too.  A real mental test to say the least!  I think one of the guys I played with on Tuesday summed it up as we were heading up 18 "I'm not usually this drained when I walk 18 holes!"  You just had to really grind out each shot and really, really concentrate on making solid contact every shot, and considering that once you got off the tee box you had very few level lies, that made the task even for daunting!
> 
> I'll upload some pic in a day or so when I get to a place where the signal on my verizon wireless card is a bit stronger!


Photo Time

#6 Looking back at the tee and the mountains of Eastern Kauai






#6 Green





#7 205 yards ALL CARRY into the wind!





#7 Green from the 8th tee


----------



## midd (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice pics.  

heading to maui for the honeymoon next month, have a date with the plantation course.  can't wait.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 1, 2009)

Great scores on some really difficult courses there doc -- way to go


----------



## jaywbigred (Oct 1, 2009)

Great pics!

Was in West Virginia bc one of my buddies, a W. Virginian, lives in and got married out in Cali to a girl from out there, they had the wedding out there a few weeks ago, and instead of making the majority of his family and friends fly out there, he had an East Coast reception Pig Roast in his parents' backyard in W. Va. Sat. morning before the rain we got 18 in at the local course. The conditions were muni levelish, but the greens were in good shape and rolled true, which, imo makes almost any course playable. We played the back tees, 6300 yards only. The front was Par 37, back was Par 35, not sure i've seen that before. Also, there were 5 par 5s and 5 par 3s, so that was different. Anyway, hit it well from the get-go, but the short game was gone after a 2 week layoff. Then on the 8th hole I sunk a long putt for par, and then got hot. Wound up with a 43 on the front and a 36 on the back, finishing birdie-par-par with both pars being lipped out putts for birdie. The birdie on 16 was a double eagle approach shot that bounced twice, hit the pin and rolled to about 14 feet. I missed the eagle but tapped in for birdie. Also 3 putted (from the fringe) 14 and 15, so this could have been a really low back 9. Still, broke 80 for the first time this year on a course I've never played before...playing again tomorrow, maybe I can keep the hot streak going.


----------



## jaywbigred (Oct 1, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Yes, Yes, and Yes!
> 
> Here's my take on the 3.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info Doc!

I think I will get to play at least Mt. Snow and Haystack before the end of the season!


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 1, 2009)

Sweet pix Doc, thanks for sharing

Sunday starts the first of 4 "fall round-ups" for the month of Oct----yee hah!!! I friggin love fall capt-n-crews, nothin but drinkin and swinging your tits off just in case you hit it. :beer:


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 1, 2009)

Dr. Jeff - 

Terrific pictures - what a gorgeous course.  Nice shootin', too......


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 2, 2009)

Anyone see that 14 y o chick shoot 7 under yesterday on the LPGA Tour---WTF!!!! I didn't realize the game was that easy.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 4, 2009)

Picked up my two pairs of skis being repaired at Sport Thoma in Lincoln today and decided  to hit two courses that I have longed to play since I started: Sunset Hill in Franconia, NH and Profile Club in Franconia, NH. Sunset Hill is a very small 9 nine hole resort course (oldest in NH as I recall) that is slightly longer than your typical executive course. Profile Club is a private club that opens its greens to the riff raff early and late season, also nine holes.

Sunset Hill was a nice course but not as nice as I expected. Hole lengths were in limbo length in which four was generally too much but three was generally too few for par. The par 3s played long and the par 4s played short except for the first hole. Many of the greens were "tucked into corners" which made playing a hold long a horrible problem. Aside from the first two out and back holes, holes 3-9 tended to go out and then meet back in the center of a field. It was a fun course to play. 

I really enjoyed the downhill par 3 hole 6 which had a very large tree blocking the green from the tee. And the long par 3 uphill hole 8 with a hole tucked into the left rear was crazy good but with a green covered with leaves... led to a bad score despite a good drive. I would play this course again if passing through (for only $15 on a weekend no less) but I wouldn't make it a point to drive back up to play. Views of Cannon and Lafayette were great, Washington and the Presis were socked in.

Profile Club. WOWOWOWOWOW! This course was FRIGGIN AWESOME!!! I most definitely WILL be back to this course early and late season as much as time allows. I would rate this as the best course I have every played out of the 16 or so courses I have done (including some nice private resorts and good designers such as Donald Ross). I have been making this part of NH my playground for half my life and I thought I had seen everything this area had to offer. But the views of Lafayette and Cannon were absolutely stunning from Profile Club... with just prior to peak leaves, no less. WOW!

The course was crazy good starting off rather gentle with a very easy par 4 first hole, moderately easily par 4 second hole, and a throwing darts at it moderately easy par 3 third. Then all bets were off. This course really "rolls". No huge up and downs but the only flat spots on the course are holes 5-7. But flat is relative as hole 5 takes a huge uphill dog leg to the right after a wide open and flat driving area. No way you can Eagle hole 5 unless you have a 300 yard drive, holy crap. Hole 4 has its green in a hidden down hill area that drops off and the gong is a profile of the old man, nice touch.

The stunner of the day was the last hole. I may never stand on a more beautiful hole in all my life and I wish I had my camera. From the back tees, you have a mandatory carry across a small pond. A moderate widow between trees frames a picture perfect view of Cannon dead on with no obstruction and the club house sitting underneath with the hole slightly to the left. Words can not describe that view, WOW! If I had a camera, I easily would have taken my best landscape picture of my life, it was a perfect setup, damn.

The place was a little confusing to play for the first time but I made it around okay. Never played a course where the tips were white and blues were closer, so I was playing from the tips without realizing it until the 5th hole. Actually, sometimes the blue tees were further back. They switched it up a bit as to have the second nine play differently than the first. Tee boxes were these narrow little things no wider than 6-8 feet, pretty cool. Overall, I had a blast and all for only $15! Midweek rates were in effect but even full weekend rate with a cart was something like only $35 for 18.

Any ways, it is only open to the public for the first and last month of the season or so (give or take). But I highly recommend this course if you are up in NH while they allow the public in. This place has major charm and looks like barely anything has changed since the place opened a century or so ago. I happen to like 9 hole courses  A LOT and I suspect many people miss some great courses because they are not 18. This course will give any 18 hole course in NH a run for its money and then some and the views can not be beat except MAYBE by the Mount Washington. MAYBE.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 4, 2009)

midd said:


> Nice pics.
> 
> heading to maui for the honeymoon next month, have a date with the plantation course.  can't wait.



The Plantation Course is one AWESOME course - I've played it 3 times and I still have absolutely no clue as to how the guys of the PGA Tour tear that place up every year in the Mercedes Championship.  Bring you camera as the views there are awesome as well!


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 23, 2009)

Well, this thread is just about dead for the year. I had a scramble get canceled this past Sunday even though the weather ended up turning out to be fine up here (just really damn cold). Maybe a reschedule to November 1st which is getting rather late for my tastes, especially considering that I already packed up the clubs prior to the reschedule being considered! But I will place once more if it happens.

Last week I finally played Ragged Mountain's golf course in Danbury, NH. I had been considering a season pass there due to really cheap prices ($350 with a cart as I recall) but I heard it was a tough courses so I wanted to play it first before buying a pass. I ended up getting a driving range pass instead (which I did not get my monies worth on, a half dozen lessons would have been a better investment). But I am glad I did not get a pass at Ragged without having played it first. Yikes! This course is occasionally downright unfair and drjeff's warnings were spot on!

The pro shop guy took my $15 for a round of 9 with cart (man, I love the fall!!!) and recommended I check out the tee recommendations by handicap. I knew I shouldn't "be a man" about it, so I was reasonable and took the blue square tee boxes instead of the green circle which was recommended for handicaps over 100 (hey, that was actually one tee forward of where I normally hit from! I wasn't about to hit from the front tee boxes, I am not that bad!!! oops.........).

Got a little high on my horse on the first hole almost making par but settling for a bird. Had swing issues on the second hole, my fault. And got a bogey on the third. All was going well. Then I proceeded to loss more than a full box of balls after I crossed the road. This course is just mean! Accuracy is a must. I was ready for some hazard carries, but you also need side to side accuracy too. The par 3 seventh hole was ridiculous as you were in the hazard if you missed the green in almost any direction. And then the par 4 hole 8 was nuts.... VERY thin sliver of grass to land your tee shot. The course punished inaccuracy severely and the "easier" tee boxes may be closer to the green but still require accuracy. 

It didn't help that is was freezing out and I lost my swing a bit. But the course almost seemed unfair to someone just wanting to go out and have a good time. And I played the easier 9 holes, I can't even imagine what the back 9 were lack. I saw the tee boxes for the 10th hole on my way back and couldn't believe how narrow a window the back tees had to hit from, wow! This course started off fun but by the end, I couldn't wait to head home!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 23, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Well, this thread is just about dead for the year. I had a scramble get canceled this past Sunday even though the weather ended up turning out to be fine up here (just really damn cold). Maybe a reschedule to November 1st which is getting rather late for my tastes, especially considering that I already packed up the clubs prior to the reschedule being considered! But I will place once more if it happens.
> 
> Last week I finally played Ragged Mountain's golf course in Danbury, NH. I had been considering a season pass there due to really cheap prices ($350 with a cart as I recall) but I heard it was a tough courses so I wanted to play it first before buying a pass. I ended up getting a driving range pass instead (which I did not get my monies worth on, a half dozen lessons would have been a better investment). But I am glad I did not get a pass at Ragged without having played it first. Yikes! This course is occasionally downright unfair and drjeff's warnings were spot on!
> 
> ...



Riv, I empathize with your 1st Ragged experience!  Personally I think that they should market a package there with green fees, cart, and a therapy session, especially the 1st time you play that place!(I know I was just semi coherently mumbling to myself on my entire ride back home to CT after my 1st trip around Ragged  )  Generally narrow, mountain, hazard ladened, target style golf courses will give the vast majority of any ability golfer fits   And that's likely why the golf course there will likely one day close, it's just way too much golf course for the majority of golfers to remotely enjoy.  Back about a decade ago when it was built and open, there were a bunch of those style golf courses opening, and especially for the ones that are located in somewhat remote areas, many have closed, and if they haven't they're not being maintained to nearly the condition that they originally were.  In a golfing sense, Ragged is kind of like a ski day at say Mad River or Magic.  It's a bit quirky, it's generally tougher than your normal day, and it's most definately NOT for everyone!  Unlike the Ragged Ski Area which can be very user friendly to the majority of the masses, the same can't be said of the Ragged Golf Course.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 23, 2009)

H'mmm after reading both reviews here --Note to self ---Ski Ragged , Don't GOLF IT


----------



## drjeff (Oct 23, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> H'mmm after reading both reviews here --Note to self ---Ski Ragged , Don't GOLF IT



Warp, if you were to ever play Ragged, hands down the best way to approach it, is to put your ego away (and put your big clubs away) and play it tee to green as basically a series of par 3 tee shots (i.e. play for the conservative parts of the fairway, not the far parts of the fairway)  will usually take a really good score out of play, but it will also prevent a HUGE score from shwoing up.  

Target golf courses can be easy, if you play them like the designer intended, which is hitting tons of lay up shots all round.  Where the designer normally ends up beating you, is so many folks get frustrated with all the conservative play and eventually break down and start using too much club which brings more trouble into play than having a longer club for the next shot normally would.  Some of those architects are really, really mentally twisted sadists  :lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 23, 2009)

I actually usually do really well on golf courses that force people to play "smart golf". Since I don't play with woods or a driver at this point (and won't play them until I am consistent with them), I enjoy courses that take the long ball advantage out of play. Holes with a dog leg around 170 yards are my favorite!

But Ragged is less "smart golf" but more "precise golf". Even a very slight mis-hit causes big problems. Normally, a ball that was mis-hit might go into the rough but at Ragged that same mis-hit goes out of bounds.

Good comparison to Magic. But even Magic has trails like Magic Carpet and great intermediate cruisers. The tough thing about Ragged Golf is even the easier tees don't help much because the problem areas are still there, you just get to club down and have a better chance at avoiding a bogey due to fewer yards. But the obstacles are all the same.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 3, 2009)

Managed to get out yesterday (Monday) for what could very well be my last round of the year.  If that's the case, well then it was a GOOD end to the golf season!  About 40 degrees with a 5 to 10mph North wind when I teed off just after 8.  An hour and 52 minutes and 77 strokes later I was done!(I LOVE having a wide open 18 infront of me!)  Inspite of having to wear a few layers and keeping the winter golf gloves on both hands, I was swinging quite well, and putting GREAT!  

Made long (20 and 35 feet) birdies on #'s 9 and 18 so that finished off both 9's in a great way!  From here on out, if I get a decent weather day and I'm home and not too many other things to do, well if there's no snow on the ground, my course is open until at least December 1st, so who knows.  Otherwise my '09 golf season ended on a solid note, and I could be quite content with that until sometime in April/May


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice finish  to the season doc !!!  

I put my sticks away.  Sadly  I did not get out since my medical incident in July -----BUT am feeling great  and looking forward to skiing again.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 3, 2009)

I already put my bag away and started hiking and skiing. I came to the realization while doing some local hiking this past week that I golfed too much and hiked too little this past summer. Much as I enjoy golf, I will need to reallocate my time a little better next season and hit the trails more often.


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 9, 2009)

11/8--Oh what a day we had here in CNY, 70 degrees, sunny, NO wind and not a cloud in the sky so the calls started going out sat nite. Ended up myself, The Pro, Double J, Dr Vodka, Johnny Blaze and Tricky Ricky all played in a 6-some (membership has it's privlages) for our usual skin game. Lots of hootin for good shoots and lots of ribbin' for the bad ones. Only 4 skins out--Dr. Voda and Double J each had 2, but it really doesn't matter because we drank it all at the bar anyway. Hopefully NOZT the last round of the year but if it is what a good time!!!


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 19, 2009)

This sign was spotted at a golf club:

1. Back straight, knees bent, feet shoulder width apart.
2. Form a loose grip.
3. Keep your head down.
4. Avoid a quick backswing.
5. Stay out of the water.
6. Try not to hit anyone.
7. If you are taking too long, please let others go ahead of you.
8. Don't stand directly in front of others.
9. Quiet please... while others are preparing to go.
10. Do not take extra strokes.

Very good. Now zip up your fly, flush the toilet, wash your hands, go outside, and tee off.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 19, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> This sign was spotted at a golf club:
> 
> 1. Back straight, knees bent, feet shoulder width apart.
> 2. Form a loose grip.
> ...



Yup, the same sign hangs over the urinals in the men's lockerroom at my course


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 22, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I already put my bag away and started hiking and skiing. I came to the realization while doing some local hiking this past week that I golfed too much and hiked too little this past summer. Much as I enjoy golf, I will need to reallocate my time a little better next season and hit the trails more often.


Well... when life gives you lemons....

Bag came back out today for one more round of the season. And what a round it was, I broke 100 for the first time! I stll can't believe it!

I played Pheasant Ridge in Laconia (or Gilford, maybe?). Not many courses still open and I had not played Pheasant Ridge before and the price was right at only $25.00 walking for 18.

The front 9 of this course is really great design, totally my type of course. I blew up on both the par three 2nd hold and the par three 8th hole. Both par threes going over the same pond. Really a bummer as these were the two easy par threes on the course. And then I posted snowmen on holes 9 and 10. But other wise, I played bogey golf with only the occasion double thrown in and I made one par. Not bad for a month off since my last game.

The back nine were really boring "back and forth" open style holes but had nice views of the lake and surrounding mountains. Not my cup of tea.

Beautiful blue bird day with not a cloud in the sky and the temperature was just warm enough to be comfortable playing in a long sleeve tech shirt. Without the blow ups and poor play on the par 3s, it is amazing to think I could easily have come close to breaking 90.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 22, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Well... when life gives you lemons....
> 
> Bag came back out today for one more round of the season. And what a round it was, I broke 100 for the first time! I stll can't believe it!
> 
> ...



Solid work on the 1st time 100 breakage there Riv!!  Let's hope that it's good enough for the golf gods to accept that the '09 Northeast Season golf season is now done and allow old man winter to bring in the white stuff!!!


----------



## midd (Nov 29, 2009)

drjeff said:


> The Plantation Course is one AWESOME course - I've played it 3 times and I still have absolutely no clue as to how the guys of the PGA Tour tear that place up every year in the Mercedes Championship.  Bring you camera as the views there are awesome as well!



back from maui, "AWESOME" is an understatement.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 29, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed the experience of the Plantation Course!!  I'm guessing the golf bag had a few less golf balls in it at the end of the round


----------

